
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (January 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see:<p>"Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4992618
======
joelg87
Buffer (<http://bufferapp.com>) - Anywhere in the world (we're a distributed
team)

I hope you are having a fantastic day. Happy new year :-)

I'd love for you to come join Buffer for the fun ride. We're a small team of
7, we have 450,000 users and are about to hit a $1M annual revenue run rate.
There are some super interesting challenges ahead and just around the corner
we're expecting even faster growth through our mobile efforts.

2 key areas we're looking for help with:

    
    
        - JavaScript (+HTML5, CSS, Backbone.js) to lead our webapp 
          and browser extension development
        - DevOps (we're PHP/MongoDB on AWS Elastic Beanstalk, and it's
          been put together by a couple of full stack hackers so there
          will be a lot that could be improved!)
    

If you're interested in coming on board, you will:

    
    
        - work primarily with myself and my co-founders Leo and Tom
        - be a happy, positive-minded and kind person who has a great
          approach in dealing with others
        - be a Buffer user (would be awesome, it’s cool if not)
        - be friendly and comfortable helping our users
        - be anywhere in the world, and if you'd like, you have help and
          support from us to move to where you want to be
        - have experience working with another startup before (would
          be awesome, it’s cool if not)
    

You’ll be amongst people who are striving for success and pushing themselves
forward each and every day. Everyone here seems to progress at an incredible
pace, we want to do everything to make that happen for you as well. Whether
you want to start speaking, blogging, learning marketing or have other areas
of personal growth, you’ll have my personal support and the whole team as a
resource too.

Great salary and equity - $85k-$140k, 0.5-1.5%.

If this sounds fun, let's have a chat. I'm looking forward to it! I'm Joel,
drop me an email directly - joel@bufferapp.com.

~~~
dshah
+1 for the transparency of the posting. Getting the salary range out there,
and the equity range out there makes a lot of sense.

Quick tip: People are somewhat jaded with platitudes like "be amongst people
who are striving for success..." Instead, try to bring out examples of the
awesome Buffer culture. What makes you quirky and rare? What can you say about
yourselves that few other startups would say?

~~~
joelg87
That's great advice Dharmesh, I think I can be much more specific there.
Thanks for the heads up.

For anyone reading who's interested, I think this might be the best example of
how seriously we take self-improvement at Buffer:

Each day we have a daily standup video call (Google Hangout) with the whole
team. Each person has 3 minutes to talk. Like most standups, we talk about
what we've done and what we're doing next. The thing that we do which I don't
know that any other startups do, is that as part of that 3 minutes we also
share a daily improvement. Something we're working on to improve ourselves. It
can be related to Buffer, but usually it isn't. Some examples of improvements
people have worked on: start blogging every 2 weeks, speak at first event,
speak to a new person every day, learn japanese, wake up an hour earlier. We
all encourage each other with our improvements, and this helps us push forward
much faster than otherwise. It's a really positive environment and there is
built in accountability.

~~~
klaut
I think this is one of the best companies one could work for and learn from :)

email sent.

------
dubisaweapon
Two Sigma (SoHo, NYC) - Full Time, Intern, H1B Did you know there's a company
based in New York City that has enough technology to be considered among the
world's Top 250 supercomputing sites? One that imports over 5TB of data every
single day, and has alumni from Google, Intel, and Microsoft?

You might think I'm talking about some stealth-mode startup, but I'm talking
about where I work: Two Sigma Investments. At our core, we're a technology
company applying our talents to the domain of finance. We've created a system
that combines artificial intelligence and keen human insight — a system that's
constantly improving and advancing. We're looking for a diverse set of
technologists to join our team. Our challenges require mastery of areas such
as kernel level development, machine learning, and distributed systems. Our
team includes a Unix Lifetime Achievement winner, Putnam medalists, ACM
Programming competition finalists, and International Mathematics Olympiad
medalists. We are proud of our individual pedigrees, but even prouder of our
teamwork.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you!

Dave Hahn dave.hahn@twosigma.com <http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html>

~~~
wyan
Are you hiring for the London office as well?

------
malandrew
San Francisco, Full-time. No remote work.

famo.us - we are the company making HTML5 web apps performant. Go to
<http://famo.us/> in a modern browser on desktop and mobile devices to try out
our stress test demo built on our JavaScript engine.

We are all engineers. Our CEO, Steve Newcomb, is a founder and the former CEO
of Powerset (which became Microsoft Bing). Om Malik recently called us his
current favorite startup: <https://twitter.com/om/status/273081831014952961>

All positions, except PR/Marketing require very solid HTML, CSS and JavaScript
experience, but even for that position it is a huge plus. We're looking for:

    
    
      Senior front-end engineer                $100k—$175k  0.25—1.0%
      Mid front-end engineer                    $90k—$125k   0.1—0.5%
      Junior front-end engineer                 $75k—$100k  0.1—0.25%
      Famo.us Template Design Engineer          $90k—$150k   0.1—0.5%
      3D and/or Physics Game Engine Engineer   $100k—$175k  0.25—1.0%
      Documentation Writer                      $75k—$125k   0.1—0.3%
      PR/Marketing/Social Media                  $60k—$90k   0.1—0.5%
    

If you don't know JavaScript like the back of your hand, but are an excellent
polyglot programmer that believes web apps are the future and you have skills
that you believe would be valuable to us, please apply.

Our new office will be at 3rd and King St in SoMa, right across the street
from AT&T park and one block from the CalTrain station.

Please read Steve's essay "Cult Creation" if you are serious about applying:
[http://blognewcomb.squarespace.com/essays/2010/10/14/cult-
cr...](http://blognewcomb.squarespace.com/essays/2010/10/14/cult-
creation.html)

Apply via AngelList: <https://angel.co/famo-us#recruiting> If you have any
questions, email me at andrew+jobs@famo.us

------
Flemlord
FinFolio - C#/WPF, HTML/JavaScript - Denver Tech Center - Local Only

I'm a serial entrepreneur in the financial services space and FinFolio is my
3rd company. We're always looking for skilled Microsoft-stack developers, both
entry-level and advanced positions.

About us:

FinFolio is a boutique technology company that makes software for professional
financial advisers. Expert skills in C# and related technologies are needed
and past experience in finance would be a big plus . We're seeking long-term
employees who want to help grow our company over a period of years.

Our development environment uses the Microsoft technology stack (C#, WPF, WCF,
nHibernate, SQL). You will be responsible for assisting in the development of
our flagship WPF product, as well as leading the way in new product
development (SharePoint, WinRT, iOS). We expect you to take ownership of the
product(s) and care about them as much as you care about being a great
developer.

The environment is loose and agile; we are constantly refactoring and are big
believers in test driven development. You will have interaction with other
developers, members of the support team and our founder/CEO who also writes
code.

For more info:

<http://www.finfolio.com/Pages/Careers.aspx>

Please submit a cover letter indicating position applied for, resume, and
salary requirements to careers@finfolio.com. No recruiters please.

------
spicyj
Khan Academy

Mountain View, CA - full-time and intern, designers and devs

We're a non-profit whose mission is to provide a world-class education to
anyone, anywhere. We're scaling quickly. Our students answer over 2 million
math problems per day (over 900mm total so far), all generated by our open
source exercise generation framework (<https://github.com/Khan/khan-
exercises>), and our videos (now from a variety of authors including Sal) have
been viewed over 220mm times. We're tracking all that data and using it to
customize each student's experience as well as building brand-new tools like
our new programming environment (<http://ejohn.org/blog/introducing-khan-
cs/>).

We could use your help. Working for Khan Academy is one of the highest
educational impact positions you can imagine, and we've been called by Wired
one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157078>.

We're hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend,
data scientist, whatever you want to call yourself. Though it's less likely to
fit with the HN crowd, we're also looking for an operations assistant, someone
to join our team that works with schools, and contractors to create math
content for the site.

Big plans ahead.

<https://www.khanacademy.org/careers>

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, intern, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Backend engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/zmC1GW/Backend-Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/zmC1GW/Backend-Engineer.html)

* Mobile engineer (Android or iOS) - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/5t4zzv/Mobile-Engin...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/5t4zzv/Mobile-Engineer.html)

* Generalist engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/cj0OWK/Generalist-E...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/cj0OWK/Generalist-Engineer.html)

* QA lead - <http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/0tGRiZ/QA-Lead.html>

\-------------------------------------------------------

For more info, visit <http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers> or email us at
jobs@mindsnacks.com

~~~
TheMakeA
Do you have personal e-mail address or a specific person people could contact?
"jobs" and resumator/jobvite etc strike me as resume black holes.

Thanks!

------
jrkelly
Boston, MA - 1 year paid internship for programmers to learn to hack biology.

Ginkgo BioWorks is a well-funded MIT spinout that genetically engineers
organisms that make the world better. Stop building apps and work on something
that matters: <http://ginkgobioworks.com/careers.html>

apply here: <https://ginkgo.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/83>

~~~
MattyRad
Love the recruitment video!

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA

Mixpanel (YCS09; <http://mixpanel.com>) is the most advanced advanced
analytics platform available for web & mobile applications. We're making
millions in revenue, we're profitable, and we're backed by Andreessen
Horowitz, Sequoia Capital, Max Levchin, etc.

INTERN

We're looking for engineering interns for the summer (and the fall, winter,
and next summer... we really like interns).

Interns here work on very real projects - a few examples from this summer are:

    
    
      * A CRM for the sales/support teams, built on top of our custom datastore
      * Android/iOS push notification infrastructure
      * Advanced query optimizations for the aforementioned datastore
    

You will learn more with us than you will almost anywhere else.

FULLTIME

We're hiring for a number of positions (engineering, sales, admin, and more),
but I'd like to highlight a few:

1\. Solutions Architect - hybrid support/sales/marketing/engineering role.
Really awesome for developers who want to do more client-facing stuff. See
[http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/Eoh3qJ/Solutions-
Arch...](http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/Eoh3qJ/Solutions-
Architect.html)

2\. Product Engineer - work on building the parts that people interact with
(from APIs through HTML/CSS). Mostly Javascript and Python.
[http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/rhQrIj/Software-
Engin...](http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/rhQrIj/Software-Engineer-
Frontend.html)

3\. Office manager - looking for someone super smart & organized to keep the
wheels greased around here. No job post yet, but you can email me directly.

If you're interested, please email me - tim@mixpanel.com.

------
bjornsing
Anyfi Networks (<http://www.anyfinetworks.com>) - Malmö, Sweden (H1B
equivalent can be arranged)

We are looking for an embedded software engineer with C and Linux experience
to join our engineering team. You will work alongside capable engineers to
develop a 4G radio access technology with a disruptive price/performance ratio
(see <http://anyfi.net/documentation> for more info). If you’re up to it
you’ll also have the opportunity to travel the world and integrate the
software you’ve developed in Wi-Fi routers and residential gateways from
leading vendors.

Linux and C experience is a must. Internet Protocol and Wi-Fi driver
experience is nice to have. We would typically expect a candidate to have an
M.Sc. in Computer Science or equivalent and 2+ years working experience.

Please send you application to jobs@anyfinetworks.com. We're hackers so if you
want to impress us tell us about something you've built.

------
carlio
LaterPay - Munich, Germany - remote and relocation help possible

Django Developer, Python Developer

LaterPay is a startup looking to change the way we pay for content online. The
idea is micropayments, but the twist is that you pay after you accumulate €5,
rather than paying into a 'wallet' up front.

We have a couple of positions open for python developers, and as we are still
very small, those positions have a lot of scope for responsibility and
choosing your own focus. We have a lot of Django work, so there's also a
possibility to join as a Django specialist, especially if you also grok
HTML/CSS/JavaScript. Other technologies we use include Tornado, Cassandra,
Redis, and our code lives on github. Experience with these is a bonus but not
necessary!

If you are interested, drop us an email with a resume and some code to look at
- jobs@laterpay.net

~~~
nfvs
Is speaking Germany a requirement?

------
arohner
SF or REMOTE fulltime (near pacific time) CircleCI: designers, frontend,
backend engineers.

At CircleCI (<https://circleci.com>), we're building Heroku for Continuous
Integration. We have traction and revenue. Our customers love us, because we
move quickly and provide amazing support. All employees talk to customers and
are on support rotation.

We eat our own dogfood, DevOps, A/B test, do Continuous Deployment and
Customer Development.

We're looking for: designers that can write HTML & CSS, Frontend Engineers and
Backend Engineers.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook. SF-local employees have
catered lunch every day.

The frontend is a fat javascript client, using HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout.
We have a lot of interesting design and data-visualization problems that need
to be solved, as well as A/B testing, landing page creation and optimization.

The backend is written in Clojure. Backend engineers should know Clojure or
another 'weird' language (Haskell, Scala, Scheme, etc), and Linux Devops (C
compilation model, make, packaging).

Contact us at jobs@circleci.com. Include samples of awesome stuff you've done.

------
joshyeager
Swift Software - Frederick, MD (Near DC) - Software Engineers

Are you tired of commuting to DC or Northern Virginia? Swift Software is a
growing product-centered technology company seeking talented developers to
join our product team in Frederick, MD. Our flagship product is JobTraQ, a
task management and workflow system that offers vastly more flexibility and
power than any other product in our market segment, and is significantly less
expensive and easier to configure than big "BPM" suites like MetaStorm and
Lombardi. These advantages are allowing us to disrupt both markets.

Product developers will create new features in JobTraQ and enhance existing
functionality. You’ll help us build advanced visual design and administration
tools, augment the product's business intelligence capabilities, improve
performance and scalability, and use customer feedback to enhance all parts of
the system.

Our team has an enjoyable and collaborative culture in a creative environment.
We interact positively and openly and emphasize learning and professional
development. These attributes have enabled us to produce an industry-leading
product with a globally recognizable and satisfied client base. Our
environment is relaxed and fun, we play everything from Total Annihilation to
Alien Swarm at our game nights, and we equip everyone with new quad-core
Thinkpads with SSDs and dual monitors. Our policies and benefits are family-
friendly, with generous vacation time, good health insurance options, and
flexible work schedules.

For more information about this position, see the link below. If you are
interested, please email your resume to resumes@swiftsoftware.com.

[http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se227-software-engineer-
product-...](http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se227-software-engineer-product-
development.html)

------
nav
Sd - Subtle Disruption | New Delhi / Remote

At Sd we are designers, engineers and aesthetes working on products aimed at
uncovering latent needs and desires. We aspire to develop a model that sits at
the intersection of disciplines and brings together great people from all over
to build interesting companies. We believe innovation often charts its own
path and we thus adjust ourselves accordingly by being experimental and lean
in our approach.

Our ideas seem not bound by verticals or geographies. We are light–packers,
risk takers and tend to be driven a bit differently. We are made up of not
employees, rather co–founder caliber individuals. We are school, degree and
work experience agnostic. What is important to us is: integrity,
energy/personality and intelligence (in that order) to apply please visit
<http://subtledisruption.com> . You can also follow us at
<http://twitter.com/sdisruption>

Wishing the HNews community a very happy and prosperous 2013!

~~~
wmeredith
Oh boy, I'm really interested in your organization, but after filling out the
contact form on your site, I received a 502 Bad Gateway error. There's also no
contact info in your profile. I'll DM you on Twitter.

~~~
nav
Thanks! It should be up and working now.

~~~
wmeredith
Still getting the error. Shoot me an email if you want to trouble shoot or
talk further. wade [at] wademeredith [dot] com

------
szilveszter
Prezi - <http://prezi.com/> \- San Francisco, CA (full-time, but we're open
for interns as well)

We are looking for a backend and a frontend engineer. We have just started to
build our engineering team focusing on growth, marketing and business
development efforts in our San Francisco office (product development is in our
other office in Budapest, Hungary with about 40 engineers).

Some exciting tasks ahead: build quick prototypes that drive growth; high
performance web development (both from a backend and frontend perspective);
backend systems for marketing campaigns (and their respective frontend work of
course); content management system on our main website; integration with 3rd
party providers (e.g. Salesforce).

About our technology stack: we primarily use Python/Django in the backend, but
we also have Scala and Haskell in production. Frontend is LESS (built on top
of Bootstrap), and JavaScript (jQuery) with some CoffeeScript.

Why Prezi? We are a profitable (but also well-funded) company that's been
around for more than 4 years now, with more than 18 million registered users.
We have 100 employees, but the SF office is still pretty small (20 people). We
don't track holidays, benefits include health, dental and vision. You get to
travel to Budapest, Hungary at least twice a year, a city well-known for its
baths and ruin pubs. You have extra budget for personal improvement (books,
conferences, etc.)

Application form:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Apply.aspx?b=nu7Ahjwg&j...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Apply.aspx?b=nu7Ahjwg&j=oIK4Vfwb)

See <http://prezi.com/jobs/> for more info and other open positions.

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me: szilveszter@prezi.com

------
eisokant
Madrid, Spain Full-time in Madrid

Looking For Brilliant & Passionate Web Developers

Tyba (<http://tyba.com>) is giving junior talent a professional identity and
changing the way companies recruit. We have as a mission to advance the
careers of young professionals. If you’re looking for an international team
that thrives in a startup culture, we’re the place to be!

We can only consider candidates who are allowed to work in the European Union.

We offer a challenging environment where you can develop your skills and build
a product which people use and enjoy!

What technologies do we use?

PHP, Javascript, jQuery, MySQL, Nginx, Varnish, Amazon EC2, RDS, Cloudfront &
S3, and some other cool technologies.

You need to have:

* Strong learning and problem solving skills * Passion and enthusiasm about new technologies * Creativity and initiative * Empathy and ability to understand users’ needs * Good English level

Things that are a plus:

* Developing projects on your own * Contributing to open-source projects * Integration with Facebook and Google APIs * Experience with AWS * Working with git(hub)

We offer:

* Work in a dynamic environment with young talented people * Room to learn new technologies and skill sets * Building a product that impacts the careers of our users * A chance to live in one of Europe’s most vibrant cities

Who we are looking for?

We have several positions open so we are recruiting from experienced
developers all the way to high-potential individuals with little experience.
What all candidates will have in common is a passion for software development
and a strong appreciation of the importance of the user experience. You have
to be able to learn quickly, communicate well and co-operate effectively in a
team.

Our team is international!

We are 8 nationalities but use English as our working language. You should be
able to write and speak to a level where you can communicate clearly, but
fluency is not a requirement. Knowledge of Spanish is not a requirement.

Email us: contact@tyba.com

~~~
pm
I can vouch for the persistence of Eiso (hi Eiso!), as I remember doing work
for Tyba more than a number of years ago, when it was something he was coding
on the side. Glad to see it has progressed to such a level.

------
mattsears
Littlelines, Ohio

Littlelines is looking for Ruby / Rails developers to work with us at our
headquarters in Ohio.

You'll have the opportunity to learn, hone your skills and contribute valuable
work to real projects. We're an energetic and talented team of designers and
developers that love building successful web apps that people will enjoy.

For more information about this position, see our job post on Authentic Jobs:

<http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/15286/ruby-rails-developer>

If you are interested, please email us at jobs@littlelines.com.

~~~
randomguy7788
would you guys hire a non ruby/rails developer(willing to learn of course, i
can read/grok it but i've never written anything in it). my background and
knowledge only applies to
java/c#/python/coldfusion/javascript/xpath/xquery/xslt(i do know
backbone/coffeescript which is listed on the job post). thanks!

~~~
mattsears
Absolutely.

------
kylered
VividCortex, Charlottesville, VA (global workforce) - Hiring Front End
Developer (salary + options)

We are building a SaaS Platform for systems administration. We are initially
focusing on MySQL administration, as we have years of experience building
leading tools for the industry. Our beta clients are very well-known, leading
tech firms that use MySQL. Our team has years of experience building web
applications and with high performance MySQL management.

We are also building a killer UI that will be the primary value for our
customers. You'll be focusing on making that UI a reality. Ideally, you have
expertise in modern web application development including JavaScript
frameworks, building responsive designs for mobile/desktop, API client
development, MySQL, and the Symfony2 PHP framework. It wouldn't hurt to be a
good sysadmin, good with The Cloud, have some other devopsy buzzwords thrown
in too... you get the idea.

If interested, email stuff to jobs@vividcortex.com . We are fun! ;)

------
ashearer
Providence, RI (full-time or intern) or remote (part-time)

Care Thread (<http://www.carethread.com>) provides secure mobile messaging and
team-based collaboration solutions for healthcare providers in hospitals. Care
Thread's mobile and web apps deliver real-time information detailing patient
status and treatment to every member of the care team, addressing
communication gaps to eliminate unnecessary costs and reduce medical errors.

Our products are built around a real-time messaging and notification
framework, using tools including node.js, Python, CoffeeScript, RabbitMQ, and
PostgreSQL.

We're looking to expand our team by adding web front-end developers, mobile
developers for iOS and Android, and back-end developers, as well as a system
administrator who's comfortable with PostgreSQL databases, Amazon Virtual
Private Cloud, and VPNs.

If you'd like to build the next generation of healthcare software, please
contact us at jobs@carethread.com.

------
nathanhammond
Ally Financial (<http://www.ally.com>) Charlotte, NC (Full time, on-site,
relocation possibly available)

Our current online banking platforms are hosted third-party solutions. We're
building it in-house from scratch to be an API-driven JS MVC (Ember)
application for cross-platform (including web) deployment.

This is where you come in: we're looking for a few developers who want to be a
part of building something right the first time. The team building this is
currently just me and two other people. We'll be building everything forward
of API consumption (UI dev, testing, & deployment across any imaginable
platform). We'll be working with Swagger, HTML/Handlebars, CSS/Compass/SCSS,
JS, Ember, PhoneGap, Chef, Selenium, Mixpanel, Optimizely, and/or whatever
other tools are right for the job (little is set in stone, we're in the
prototype phase of the project).

If you're interested, get in touch! nathan.hammond@ally.com

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, Software Engineer, Python & Erlang

Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by offering a modern
betting exchange with significantly lower transaction fees than the
competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile development team.
We've handled over £200 million of bets since launching in 2010.

Our office near Old Street in London is shared with other exciting startups
and has a pool table, foosball table, and fully stocked fridge.

We're heavily driven by user-focused design and a focus on technology and
engineering as a first class discipline.

We write our software in Python and Erlang, and rely heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques and REST. We build on a modern, open-source software
stack which includes Linux, Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ,
ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef, and Git.

For more info: <https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/engineering>

------
kyleburton
Philadelphia, PA (full time)

Relay Network - <http://www.relaynetwork.com/>

\-------------------------------------------------------

Relay is a simple and secure way for businesses and customers to instantly
connect and share private communications.

We are looking for (multiple) full-stack engineers to join our team. We use
Clojure (no previous FP experience required, learn it working with the team),
Devops (Chef) and practice Agile (weekly sprints and pair-programming).

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Full Stack Engineers - [http://www.relaynetwork.com/files/Relay_Software_Engineer.pd...](http://www.relaynetwork.com/files/Relay_Software_Engineer.pdf) * Front-End Developer - [http://www.relaynetwork.com/files/Relay_Front_End_Developer....](http://www.relaynetwork.com/files/Relay_Front_End_Developer.pdf)

For More Info, email me at kburton@relaynetwork.com

------
phillytom
Monetate - (Philly suburbs) Conshohocken, PA - No remote, but we will help you
with relocation.

Monetate helps internet marketers make their site more relevant. We turn data
in action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and DOM
modification to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party JS, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

* Market rate salaries

We're looking for people not positions. We have people who have joined the
team with no background in our primary languages and people from non-
traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at <http://engineering.monetate.com/>

We've hired great people from HN in the past.

Feel free to email me with any questions or to apply - tjanofsky monetate com

------
lonbinder
One of the best and untapped resources for jobs in NYC is the Made in NY list
- <http://nytm.org/made-in-nyc>

\----------------

We (Warby Parker) are proud to be on it! Here are some of our open roles:

* Principal Engineer, Computer Vision - [http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/oPMSOg/Principal-Software-E...](http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/oPMSOg/Principal-Software-Engineer-Computer-Vision.html)

* Principal Engineer, Core Services - [http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/FOHYC7/Principal-Software-E...](http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/FOHYC7/Principal-Software-Engineer-Core-Services.html)

* Principal Engineer, E-Commerce - [http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/EuV9Hy/Principal-Software-E...](http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/EuV9Hy/Principal-Software-Engineer-ECommerce.html)

* Software Engineer (Senior, Mid, and Juniors) - [http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/B4SksS/Software-Engineer.ht...](http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/B4SksS/Software-Engineer.html)

* QA Engineer (Senior, Mid, and Juniors) - [http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/WoQFbl/Quality-Assurance-En...](http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/WoQFbl/Quality-Assurance-Engineer.html)

* Data Engineer - [http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/M4Zd5e/Data-Business-Intell...](http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/M4Zd5e/Data-Business-Intelligence-Engineer.html)

* Systems Engineer (Senior and Mid) - [http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/G9KyMC/Systems-Administrato...](http://wp.theresumator.com/apply/G9KyMC/Systems-Administrator.html)

\----------------

For more info and other roles, check out Warby Parker's job page:

<http://www.warbyparker.com/jobs>

~~~
munichlinux
Where is the about section in the website and how do i know what are you
trying to build?

~~~
achompas
Google for Warby Parker. They're arguably the fastest growing online
eyeglasses retailers.

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Palo
Alto, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Remote work is possible for exceptional candidates who are US citizens and
living in the US ('exceptional' meaning you are a great engineer and have lots
of machine learning/data extraction/NLP/etc. experience that is relevant to
what we do).

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider that enables
developers, startups, and big companies to focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition. We have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an
incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which
was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from
Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp,
Foursquare, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP,
algorithm design, or Hadoop. Our LA office is our headquarters and our new
Palo Alto office is still small, so new hires would have a huge impact on the
culture there.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
rgaucher
San Francisco, Full-time

At Coverity (<http://coverity.com>) we are looking for a security researcher
with interest in static analysis. The candidate must be a strong in websec,
doesn't be afraid to write code (checker prototypes, etc.), and the best would
be to have some prior knowledge in static analysis (which doesn't need to be
you wrote your own static analysis tool for brainf*ck or something). We have a
description here on linkedin (<http://linkd.in/VxL5bx>) and you can apply
there or just contact me directly (@rgaucher || rgaucher /at/ coverity.com).
To have an idea of what we're doing, some of it is on our blog
(<https://communities.coverity.com/blogs/security>).

------
avar
Amsterdam, The Netherlands. H1B[1]

Booking.com is always on the lookout for good developers, DBA's and sysadmins
on-site in the center of Amsterdam. I'm a developer there currently working on
infrastructure tasks and relocated over there about three years ago, and have
been very happy with it.

We have people from all over the world relocating to work with us and are very
well set up to handle relocation and visa issues, most of the people working
in IT are expats so we've got a lot of experience with bringing people in.

It's a rapidly growing company that represents the biggest chunk of the
Priceline (PCLN) group of companies where problems that look relatively
mundane on paper become much more interesting due to the scale and growth
levels we're operating at.

We use Perl for almost everything with a MySQL backend and Git for
development. We get our changes out really fast, it's rare for your code not
to be on our live systems within hours of you pushing it. We're also very open
to open sourcing code that doesn't contain any business logic, I've personally
been involved in open sourcing a few of our internal tools, including
<https://github.com/git-deploy> and a few CPAN modules.

We have a relatively flat hierarchy with minimum levels of bureaucracy since
we're very data driven and have a clear goal: helping our customers.

You don't have to know Perl in advance to be a developer there. We've hired
people who've done C, Java etc. before. The sort of people we'd like to hire
are good technically, excellent at communication, and can acquire a good sense
of how they fit into the big picture.

I'd be happy to answer any questions at avarab@gmail.com and/or forward your
resume, I've posted in a similar thread here a few times before andI've
fielded a bunch of questions from would-be applicants.
<http://booking.com/jobs> also has some good information.

1\. Well, not H1B, but we'll take care of the Dutch equivalent

~~~
bynatural
Before anyone applies, make sure to search the web for the opinions of former
employees. They are eye-opening.

------
dbattaglia
TMP Worldwide - New York, NY

We are looking for a senior developer to join the architecture team. We get to
do some pretty awesome things on this team like prototype new applications,
research new technologies and develop frameworks and back-end systems used by
all new TMP applications.

We are a .Net shop at heart, so we definitely want someone who knows C# well
and has an understanding of how the CLR/.Net runtime really works. We also use
tools and frameworks like MVC4, NServiceBus, Entity FW, Backbone.js, Solr,
MongoDB, SQL Server 2008/2012.

I'm not a recruiter or HR person, just a developer on this team trying to help
find the right person to work with. It's a great environment with a lot of
really challenging fun work in the world of recruitment software.

If you are interested shoot me an email: Daniel.Battaglia@TMP.com

------
snowmaker
Scribd - San Francisco, H1B, INTERN are welcome

Scribd (social publishing & eBooks, top 100 website, YC '06) is hiring
talented hackers and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've hired THREE full-time people and numerous interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including a one just last month ... it really works!!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (we recently switched to Coffeescript and are loving it)

* iOS

* Android

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations

* Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, big data, analytics

* DevOps and web infrastructure

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience. We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office
environment (go-karts + a zipline!). We've got flexible hours, a very
engineer-driven company culture, and a really terrific team.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

We're working on a big new product launch now that we're really excited about.
If you're interested in eBooks, I'd love to tell you about it.

Generally we're looking for full-time and INTERN hires (junior year or older)
who want to move to SF. H1B and relocation are no problem.

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
kloncks
\- Ribbon (<https://www.ribbon.co>) is hiring. Full time in San Francisco. No
remote. Front-end Developers, Designers, Rails Devs.

\- Looking to add to our team of five. Ribbon is building a frictionless
payments and ecommerce platform that does the transaction wherever the buyer
is. Imagine purchasing an item without leaving Facebook, or buying directly
from within the Twitter stream, or through email. That's what we're building
for consumers, businesses and developers in an elegant way with a huge focus
on design.

Looking for someone excited at the stage we're at

\- dealing with first customers, ramping up traction, figuring out new product
direction and features \- and also excited about the challenges we'll face,
like making payments simplified for consumers and dealing with huge technical
issues with fraud and building payments infrastructure.

We went through AngelPad in the fall and raised a big seed round from great
investors. Awesome office in San Francisco, penthouse floor with views of twin
peaks and the ballpark in soma.

\- Some recent press coverage for more details:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/ribbon-a-bit-ly-with-
paymen...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/ribbon-a-bit-ly-with-paymen..).
[http://gigaom.com/2012/11/20/shopping-everywhere-ribbon-
turn...](http://gigaom.com/2012/11/20/shopping-everywhere-ribbon-turn..).

Contact james@ribbon.co if interested.

------
SendGrid
Anaheim, CA (That's right! Orange County or the OC) or Boulder/Denver, CO
(full-time)

SendGrid <http://www.sendgrid.com>

\-------------------------------------

We've revolutionized the cloud-based transactional email space by efficiently
powering the infrastructure for tens of thousands of companies that rely on us
to send millions of emails every day. We have been growing really fast since
launching in 2009, and we want you to be part of the awesome company we are
building.

\-------------------------------------

All Jobs - <http://sendgrid.com/careers.html>

Software Engineer (multiple teams) - <http://bit.ly/TFo9IC>

DevOps Engineer - <http://bit.ly/10KPjU2>

SDET - <http://bit.ly/VYTxPZ>

Sr. Linux Engineer - <http://bit.ly/TFoACF>

Software engineer - Platform - <http://bit.ly/S3Q5Zy>

UI/UX Designer - <http://bit.ly/Uk84YY>

\-------------------------------------

PHP, Perl, Ruby, Python Twistd, Flask, Rails, MySql, Hbase, Dynamodb, Linux,
SOA, Agile

\-------------------------------------

If you don't see what you're looking for here, reach out to us. We're always
looking for talented, happy, hungry, honest, and humble people.

------
trimbo
Radius Intelligence, San Francisco, CA.

Full-time -- on-site only. INTERN and H1B welcome. Principals only please.

Radius Intelligence provides data and tools to help companies reach over 20
million small businesses. Consider that many companies you read about here on
HackerNews need to effectively reach these companies to sell to them. Payments
companies, deals companies... you get the idea.

The reason I joined Radius is two-fold: I want to work on products that can
benefit small businesses and I like the fact that our product _directly_
benefits from our work with data. We're selling the data we have with a cool
web application, not using data science to get a 1% lift of clicks on the blue
button.

So we're looking for solid software engineers to work on all sorts of
problems. We have a sophisticated web application implemented in Python and
Javascript and we have our back-end data processing tech which is implemented
in Java with Hadoop, Hive and HBase. We have paying customers, but we're on
the ground floor with both -- now is the time to join us and make a huge
impact. We also need an engineer who is interested in test and performance.

Drop a line: jobs@radiusintel.com . Thanks.

------
jasonmotylinski
Thomson Reuters - St. Paul, MN - .Net Software Engineer / FT

We are a 40+ developer group working in downtown St. Paul, MN to deliver
market data to customers. The larger team produces an easy to consume
REST/SOAP API for customers to interface/integrate with.

The primary focus for this position is enhancing and maintaining a web-based
document workflow and permissioning management system. The application manages
the creation and approval of contracts for customers to gain access to the
API. The system also integrates with other internal applications via queuing
and OData APIs.

We are a small team of 2 looking to add a highly motivated engineer. We work
in a rapid delivery product cycle. The idea person would love the latest web
technologies and able to pragmatically apply them to our application.

Our technology stack is: ASP .NET MVC4 jQuery/Knockout/CoffeeScript OData
ZeroMQ AutoFac

I am the hiring manager so feel free to contact me with any questions about
the position: jason[dot]motylinski[at]thomsonreuters[dot]com

Official job posting: [http://jobs.thomsonreuters.com/job/Senior-Software-
Engineer-...](http://jobs.thomsonreuters.com/job/Senior-Software-Engineer-
Job/2267909/)

------
kuang
Berkeley, CA

Head of marketing + sales -- Captricity (captricity.com)

This is an opportunity to accelerate growth at a seed stage startup. The
leaders are tech veterans and CS PhDs. We’re backed by great investors.
Primary responsibilities are inbound marketing and architecting our inside
sales operations. It's a great opportunity for a up-and-coming leader with a
decent amount of saas sales/marketing experience to get to the next level.

Details + how to apply: <http://captricity.com/jobs/#HMS>

Captricity is an award-winning startup that offers a pay-as-you-go service for
digitizing paper forms. Our technology turns paper images into structured,
machine-readable format quickly and cheaply using crowd-guided machine
learning and computer vision. It's not OCR or crowdsourcing; we provide human-
quality transcription that works on any form, including hand-written ones, at
the speed and cost of a cloud software service. Our vision is to be an on-
demand bridge between analog and digital information. Our inspiration comes
from research on how to help low-resource organizations become data-driven and
more efficient.

------
mvkel
Localist - Baltimore, Maryland

When we built Localist, we went back to the drawing board to revisit how
people connect around events. Instead of looking at traditional online
calendars and creating minimal, evolutionary changes, we started from scratch.
The result is a complete rethinking of an online calendar, with Localist at
the core; one that connects communities better than any website or social
media campaign. We think of Localist as more than a calendar, just as a
Content Management System is more than a collection of blog posts.

Seeking: FULL STACK RAILS ENGINEER We're looking for an experienced developer
with top-notch software design skills. Our stack includes Ruby, Rails, Sass,
Erb, Coffeescript, jQuery and MySQL. We prefer generalists who have lots of
successes at every layer of the stack.

BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT To reach our goals, we're looking to hire a Business
Development Associate. Our BD Associates are an integral part of Localist's
team, securing licensing agreements with new customers who need to connect
their audiences to events.

CUSTOMER LIAISON We consider top quality customer support to be vital to our
business. Our priority is keeping our customers happy, not abandoning them
after they've signed up. Depending on workload, this position is a split
between support and implementation training.

INTERNS We don't like hiring interns just to do the grunt work; we want
interns to feel like solid members of the team who are making real
contributions to Localist. We're looking for students interested in all
deparments at Localist, from Sales to Web Development. Have a passion in these
areas?

For more information, check <http://www.localist.com/about/careers>

~~~
molsongolden
Can you provide any sort of range for the biz dev base and/or the monthly
sales targets? Are there any opportunities to help out in other areas or is it
a pretty straightforward sales role?

It's awesome to see a Baltimore start-up doing strong work.

------
bijanv
EventMobi - Toronto, Canada - Full-time Devs

EventMobi (<http://www.eventmobi.com>) is the leading mobile web platform that
allows event planners to create engaging apps for their event or conference in
only a few minutes. Our mobile event guides, real-time interactivity features
and the first ever social / gaming layer customized for conferences and
tradeshows have been used by over 1000 events, 2 Million users, and are served
for events in 8 languages across 5 continents.

We’re not your typical startup, we’re completely self-funded team of 17 and
yet with no outside capital we’re massively profitable and on an incredible
growth path with companies like Intel, Disney and the Olympics IOC using us
for their mobile event app needs.

\-----------------------------

We're to grow our engineering team as our platform expands and we're looking
for start-up minded software engineers who want to build extremely fast and
see their code in production and in use by millions of people right away! We
use a lot of new tech (Node.js,Backbone.js, Redis) in production and we're
trying to innovate what is possible one the mobile web.

We're looking for devs who are comfortable with Javascript and are excited to
build HTML5 products on the mobile web, give us a shout!

We're also looking for more experienced engineers to help us build our core
platform as we add on other features and services. This means helping
architect our multi-tiered API, our data consistency solutions syncing data
between multiple devices and global nodes, architecting our scaling solutions,
etc.

To have a better look, check out our careers page!
<http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/>

------
mildavw
Portland, OR

Unix Systems Administrator

<http://renewfund.com>

Responsibilities:

• Maintain internal and external Linux/Mac/Windows systems in a highly
automated/repeatable way.

• Improve and maintain service and performance monitoring infrastructure.

• Provide infrastructure support to our development team through the product
development and deployment lifecycle.

• Monitor and improve system security.

• Provide occasional support to desktop users.

Desired skills and experience:

• SAGE Level II/III skill set. ( <http://www.sage.org/ﬁeld/jobs-
descriptions.html> )

• 3+ years systems administration experience.

• Experience with Puppet or other conﬁguration management tools.

• Understands the importance of virtualization combined with automated
provisioning & maintenance.

• Demonstrated ability and desire to learn continuously.

• A bias towards open source tools.

• A love of command lines.

• Experience with PostgreSQL a plus.

• Bachelor of Science in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, or equivalent
experience.

We value people, teamwork, innovation, diversity, and a healthy life balance,
with an overriding dedication to quality in everything we do.

If this sounds like you, we'd love to hear from you. Send your resume to us at
work@renewfund.com.

~~~
notJim
You should mention what your company actually does :).

------
dekayed
Spiceworks, Austin, TX. Full-time <http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs/>

We're hiring all types (Analytics, UI, Test-Automation, Generalists) of
developers and at all levels at the moment.

Responsibilities: What will I do?

* Looking for all levels of experience

* Contribute to the design and development of product features as well as major components

* Contribute to the innovation and evolution of the Spiceworks suite products

* Work directly with our growing community of over 2 Million IT pros as well as experience developers who are experts in the industry

Qualifications: What does it take to do this job?

* Looking for all levels of experience

* Object Oriented programming skills with Ruby-on-Rails ( Python or equivalent)

* Application and/or Web Application experience is a must

* Familiarity with HTML, CSS, JavaScript (Prototype) and Ruby-On-Rails

* Solving large-application/user-level problems, performance, scalability, etc.

* Skilled with distributed software (native or webapp)

* Some experience with SQL is desired

Email me at sajana @ spiceworks . com if you're interested!

\---

Called the “Facebook of IT,” Spiceworks innovative model combines a network
management app with an online community of over 2 million IT pros around the
world. Our goal is to simplify “everything IT” by helping our users do their
jobs, share tips and tricks, and connect with the tech vendors who sell them
products. And, given we’re growing by over 2,000 users a day, it’s no wonder
we’ve been called the “fast growing social business app” in history!

------
asanwal
CB Insights (New York, NY) Full-time, Intern, H1B

\- Tech industry analyst \- Full stack developer \- Machine learning engineer
\- Product adoption manager

Full descriptions here - <http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/>

We were recently recognized as one of NYCs enterprise tech startups to watch.
Backed by National Science Foundation. Profitable and growing.

------
mehuln
Flutter (flutterapp.con) - Full-time, Interns (year around)

We're building gesture detection over built-in webcam in devices through the
disruptive computer vision technology to enable users to control computers,
tablets, TVs, and phones simple finger flicks. Please go to
<http://flutterapp.com> to see our demo video.

If you are looking for a very early stage start-up with challenging technical
problem in Computer Vision, Machine Learning, and Human Computer Interaction
(HCI) then we are the right fit for you.

We are looking for: \- Full Stack Engineer: c,c++, python, djengo \-
JavaScript Experts \- Computer Vision, Machine Learning Experts \- UI & UX
designers with neck for understanding HCI - this is not just about creating
new graphics... it is really about creating a new way of interacting with
machines.

Please send your resume to jobs [at] flutterapp.com

~~~
pimentel
Very interesting! What's your location, or is the applicant's location
irrelevant?

~~~
EmilRehnberg
Twitter says SF, I believe :)

------
brandnewlow
Perfect Audience (YC S11), San Francisco or remote, Full-time.

We're looking for full-stack developers. Perfect Audience is a self-service ad
platform that lets businesses get more sales and conversions by retargeting
lost visitors on Facebook.

<http://perfectaudience.com>

What we are looking for:

* Ability to architect, develop, and test key infrastructure

* Understanding of performance and design tradeoffs, without compromising quality

* Experience scaling up webapps and services for rapid growth is a plus

We offer a generous salary and equity grant, free lunches, your choice of
snacks in the kitchen, and a desk in our sunny, beautiful office in downtown
San Francisco.

Office pic: <http://i.imgur.com/aL4Mc.jpg>

Want to know more? Write to hello@perfectaudience.com

P.S. If you don't know advertising, that's OK. The ad stuff can be learned.
Being a great developer is much harder to "pick up."

------
mikepk
Boston, MA (full-time, intern) Smarterer - <http://smarterer.com>

=================================

Smarterer is a fun, crowd-sourced, online, testing platform for any knowledge
skill (from nuclear physics to World of Warcraft).

We have lots of interesting scaling, algorithm, and product challenges. You
will be a part of the core technical team and will have a big impact on the
product, technology and culture of the company.

Our stack is mostly Python and JavaScript, but we're looking for creative
startup hackers who love to build things.

We're backed by True Ventures, Google Ventures and a collection of amazing
angel investors.

<http://smarterer.com/blog/jobs/web-programmer-developer/>

<http://smarterer.com/jobs/>

Send me an email if you're interested, mikepk@smarterer.com

------
igurari
San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time Engineer and Full-time Designer

Judicata - <http://www.judicata.com>

We are mapping the legal genome. Using data mining, semantic analysis, machine
learning and human computer interface technologies, we are extracting deep
meaning from legal documents and creating the most powerful litigation tools
in the world. We're a team of 7. We develop in Python, Django, JavaScript and
Java. And we've raised $2 million from Peter Thiel, Keith Rabois and SV Angel
(David Lee) - all former lawyers.

We are seeking an engineer and a designer. Engineering Requirements: 3+ years
of experience. B.S. / B.A. in Computer Science. Strong interest in U.S. law.
Design Requirements: 2+ years of experience. Portfolio demonstrating clean,
information rich UI designs.

Contact us if you are interested: careers@judicata.com

------
schuon
Munich, Germany Stylight - European Fashion Community
<http://www.stylight.com>

We do beautiful stuff - not only our product is beautiful, also our code and
architecture. We're an international, English speaking team of 7 that builds
the plattform. We use Bootstrap/Java/JBoss for the frontend and Python/Tornado
for our backend. We're hiring across the board on both ends, mail
sebastian.schuon@stylight.com if you're interested in coming to Munich - we
want all of us in the same room, needless to say we pay for relocation.

Check out <http://www.stylight.co.uk/Jobs/> to see what we look like!

Cheers and a happy new year, schuon (<http://www.stylight.co.uk/schuon>)

~~~
gaza3g
You have lotsa beautiful people working there too :) Just went to your site
and saw the video.

------
perezda
Mountain View, CA - Wedding Party www.weddingpartyapp.com

1\. We’re building a company that’s bringing mobile technology to the massive
($100bln) wedding industry. (there are over 2.5M weddings and 300M guests a
year in the US alone)

2\. We’ve seen tremendous growth and are currently working on some technically
interesting multi platform and scaling challenges. There are also big data
challenges on the horizon.

3\. We’re a small team of 5 and you will have a huge material impact on the
growth of the company.

4\. We’re on Rails 3.2, Objective C, Java. We use Coffeescript, Underscore,
Haml, and Sass. We test with RSpec, Capybara and Selenium.

5\. We work at an awesome office near downtown Mountain View and have a
diverse and wicked smart team. Learn more here: www.weddingpartyapp.com/jobs
If you’re interested, email us at jobs@weddingpartyapp.com

------
scottyallen
Seeking a data-loving sales person to lead the charge (REMOTE from somewhere
in the bay area)

AppMonsta sells data and insights to help businesses better understand the
mobile app markets. Our customers love us, we're bootstrapped and profitable,
and we're growing quickly. We love hustle - we've been out hitting the streets
as founders for the past year (we closed Neilsen and comScore starting with
cold emails). Now it's time for us to bring a real pro - we've figured out the
product and the market segments, and now we need someone who can use what
we've learned to close a whole bunch of new customers.

When we talk to prospects, we hear things like "We've been looking for a
solution to this problem for the past three weeks. This is EXACTLY what we
were looking for". There are tons of leads just waiting for someone to give
them a demo and close them, as well as a ton of companies that don't know they
want to talk to us yet (we usually come back from conferences with handfuls of
business cards to give demos to).

As our first dedicated sales person, there's a huge opportunity waiting for
you (and responsibility to match). You'll set the tone for our whole sales
organization, and have the opportunity to grow into a very senior management
role. You'll be instrumental in helping develop a repeatable, measurable sales
process. At the same time, you should be comfortable with being the feet on
the street while we ramp up. We have had great luck with attending
conferences, sending cold emails, and giving web demos to close new customers.

Our entire team works remotely. We're very flexible about where and when you
work, as long as you're hustling, closing deals, and keeping our existing
customers happy and paying. Being in somewhere in the bay area is a big bonus,
as both founders are here, as are a lot of our customers. We try to get
together at least once a week, and meet with our customers in person when we
can. We also provide everyone with a 4G LTE wireless access point so you can
work from wherever suits your fancy.

Send me an email at scotty@appmonsta.com and tell me what gets you fired up
about selling.

------
benporterfield
Software Engineer (San Francisco, Silicon Valley or Santa Cruz)

Looker is a Business Intelligence startup that focuses on the intersection of
economics and engineering — helping customers use data to achieve success. We
believe that businesses can only thrive when information is easily accessible
and consistently defined across the entire organization.

More about us:

    
    
      - We are an engineering-focused team of 8
      - Post series A (but still giving great stock grants to the right people)
      - Based in sunny Santa Cruz, CA
      - Growing revenue and plenty of runway
      - We have a product that our customers love. 
        Quote: "I'd never start another company without Looker!"
      - Stack includes JRuby+Sinatra, Java, CoffeeScript/JavaScript, JQuery, SQL, and more
      - Top tier clients list. Get to know some of the smartest people in the industry 
        and see how they think and operate 
        (after all, we're helping them to think about data)
    

Does this sound like you?

    
    
      - Driven to excel in a fast-paced, autonomous, and fun startup environment
      - Experience shipping exceptional products or projects
      - A full-stack generalist, proficient in Ruby, Javascript, or equivalent
      - Ability to quickly pick up new technology and apply it effectively
      - Well-versed in common front and back-end challenges
        (scaling, interacting with DB, debugging, REST, MVC, etc)
    

What to expect:

    
    
      - Meaningful equity, competitive salary, healthcare & benefits
      - Sane work hours and vacation policy - meaning we have no policy. We trust everyone 
        to work in a way that is most beneficial to them and to Looker
      - Learning first-hand how a startup works (it's a lot more than just code!)
      - Significant responsibility for architecting, deploying, and 
        maintaining critical features or infrastructure
      - A genuine passion amongst teammates for helping great
        companies become even greater through data discovery
    

Note: We are still stealthy, so currently our web presence is minimal.

Interested? Please email ben@looker.com with some information about yourself
and we'll get back to you!

------
dschnurr
FindTheBest - Santa Barbara, CA

FindTheBest is an unbiased, data-driven decision engine. We collect, organize
and present data in a consumer-friendly format so our users can quickly make
informed decisions. Each month, 13M+ users view our content on 800+ products
and services across 10 verticals. We're backed by Kleiner Perkins Caufield
Byers, and our founder/CEO previously started DoubleClick (sold to Google for
$3.1B). Located in Santa Barbara (Silicon Beach), we're a fast-growing, fun
place to work.

We're currently looking for Software Engineers and Frontend Developers. If
you're interested you can learn more on our website:
<http://www.findthebest.com/jobs>

------
andylei
Addepar is Hiring - Engineers - Mountain View, Ca

Who we are: Engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global
finance. Current technology in the space is so broken and opaque, it empowers
scandals like Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes
from the economy effecting, endowments, institutions, and notable individuals.

Our platform provides increased transparency-- allowing for better decisions
and furthering meritocracy in the multi-trillion dollar wealth management
industry. We free data from disparate silos and build tools for advanced
analysis and decision making.

Addepar is an engineering lead company that’s designed our perks around
enabling great technologist to build.

Join us: Careers.addepar.com

Or email R2 [at] Addepar [dot] com

------
jnazario
Invincea Labs -- Fairfax/Arlington

<http://www.invincea.com/the-invincea-team/employment/>

i have a bunch of immediate openings.

i'm hiring for two "research engineer" positions, two "senior research
engineer" positions, and two "principle research engineer" positions. think
"software engineer who loves solving science problems and dealing with
shifting requirements". C, C++, Python. algorithms, malware analysis
familiarity, automation, etc. US citizens, clearance and/or clearable desired.
no relo assistance.

i'm also seeking an IT person: sysadmin, devops role. clearance needed,
experience in working with secured equipment (e.g. in a secure facility)
strongly desired.

------
dogas
PipelineDeals - Seattle/Greater Philadelphia Area (Wayne, PA)/Remote

Join the team of happy hackers at PipelineDeals! We’re looking for talented
Rails developers in the Seattle or Greater Philadelphia area (remote work ok,
for the right type of individual)

Perks:

* Join a progressive, 6 year-old company that is fun to work at, bootstrapped, profitable and proud. The stuff you will work on will be used daily by tens of thousands of users across the globe!

* We encourage and promote learning on the job. We have Video/Prezo Fridays, where we all hang out and watch a presentation from a conference, or present ourselves, about various subjects like TDD, architecture, SOLID principles, Ember.js, etc etc.

* There are quite a few large projects in our future that will be quite interesting to work on.

* Reimbursement for conferences or meetups you would like to attend, books you want to buy, screencasts you want to watch. In addition, you will be invited to attend our yearly Summit meeting, where the entire company gets together in a wild location.

* Great benefits package: 401k, full health coverage, dental, vision.

* Very competitive salary, and lots of room for growth. Our goal is to ensure you are comfortable so you will be productive.

Requirements:

* Must have at 2 years of experience working directly with ruby, either with a company, or via open source. Past contributions to open source projects, or maintaining your own, are looked very highly upon.

* At least a year’s experience working with Rails, either on your own or at a previous company.

* Experience with jQuery, Backbone.js or Ember.js, Coffeescript

* Solid familiarity with git or other distributed version control system.

* Enough SQL to understand what rails is doing in the backend.

* Willingness to learn every day, and present what you learn to the team. We love learning here.

* A good sense of humor is a strict requirement. Company culture is very important to us, and we are absolutely NOT a bunch of straight-laced, profit-driven, cubicle-sitting curmudgeons.

* Remote work OK, but it is highly preferable if you are located around the Philadelphia or Seattle area. You will be expected to be at the office sometimes. We do get lonely.

Interested? Email a link to your Github account (or resume) to
careers@pipelinedeals.com. We look forward to hearing from you!

------
twohey
Ness Computing, Los Altos CA. Happy to hire H1B

Ness Computing's mission is to make search personal. By combining its
understanding of human nature with its expertise in search, recommendations
and social networking, Ness delivers experiences that are more deeply personal
than ever before. We are actively looking to hire an amazing frontend web
engineer.

You might be right for the role if you care deeply about making software that
delights users and have experience doing that on the web.

Feel free to contact me directly at me email in my profile. You can find more
information at <http://www.likeness.com/jobs.html#Frontend>

------
ryporter
Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange market.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything. We design and
implement our own trading strategies and infrastructure, down to the
networking code that ties us in to financial markets.

We are a very small team looking to hire employees number 2 and 3, who will
focus on strategy or on infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

<http://amacapital.net/careers.html>

------
rvivek
Mountain View, CA HackerRank (<http://hackerrank.com>) - we're building an
active community of problem solvers across different domains of Computer
Science starting with AI.

Hypothesis: Every hacker loves a particular type of challenge in a certain
difficulty level. We're building a large collection of challenges in different
domains of CS with real world data sets to emphasize learning along with
contests, leaderboard for fun.

We're hiring for multiple positions. Checkout hackerrank.com/careers

Btw, if any of the companies here are interested to meet university students
from hackerrank.com/backtoschool, let us know.

------
sandrasi
Amsterdam, The Netherlands

RIPE NCC is one of the 5 regional internet registries of the world and is
looking for an experienced Java / Scala developer. The company is quite
international: we have employees from over 20 countries. Applicants from RIPE
NCC's service area (Europe and Middle East) are preferred but it's not a
requirement. The official language at RIPE NCC is English.

You will work in the Business Applications Department in an agile team of 4
software engineers (the total headcount of the department is 14 people). Ideal
candidates \- already have a few years of software development experience, \-
are familiar with Java / Scala / JavaScript, \- have Clean Coding skills, and
\- have strong spoken and written English.

Please read the full job description here which contains everything from
requirements to compensation and benefits: [http://www.ripe.net/lir-
services/ncc/jobs/current-openings/s...](http://www.ripe.net/lir-
services/ncc/jobs/current-openings/software-engineer-business-applications)

Full list of RIPE NCC benefits: <http://www.ripe.net/lir-
services/ncc/jobs/benefits>

Additionally, if you're an expat, you will likely get the "30% tax ruling"
applied on your salary which is a huge money-saver.

In case you are interested, please apply by following the instructions given
on the job description page.

------
ultrasaurus
Toronto - PagerDuty - Senior Software Engineer

We power the panic buttons in server rooms across the world, we're how IT
teams get notified when something breaks, and we're opening our first office
outside of San Francisco in Toronto.

[http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/software-
engineer-...](http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/software-engineer-
senior)

We also have jobs open in our San Francisco office, naturally:
<http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs>

------
ar4420
CoachUp | Boston, MA

<https://www.coachup.com/>

CoachUp is a marketplace that helps athletes achieve their full potential by
connecting them with great private coaches. We are the nation's leading
private coaching provider with over 7,000 private coaches in every sport, all
across America.

We're looking for talented individuals who want to be part of a small team
going after a huge opportunity. Specifically, we have positions open for
Senior Software Engineers and Lead UI/UX Designers. We're building in Ruby on
Rails, developing at a fast pace, and are constantly iterating and pushing
releases into production. There will never be a single boring day at CoachUp!
If you would like to find out more information, you can visit:
www.coachup.com/careers

We're fortunate enough to have just closed our first round of VC financing,
and are looking to invest heavily in our product:

[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/01/02/gabe-
kapler-c...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/01/02/gabe-kapler-cam-
neely-among-pro-athletes-investing-in-coachup/)

We offer competitive salaries, full health and dental coverage, a fun work
atmosphere, and flexible hours. If you're looking to have a large impact on a
small company that is changing the world, get in touch with us today by
sending your resume to careers[at]coachup.com

------
kloutlaw
Klout is hiring in San Francisco, CA (H1B is fine)

We’re looking for a seasoned product engineer to help us deliver great user
experiences at great speeds. Our web applications stack is focused on
JavaScript, driven by node.js on the server and Backbone.js on the client.
You’ll be working with talented designers, platform engineers, and scientists
to bring our 9 billion data signals to our customers, who are a mixture of
brands and social media users like you.

Apply here if this sounds like you: <http://bit.ly/11gKHU9>

We’re also looking for a seasoned infrastructure engineer with Hadoop
experience, someone who can both implement elegant solutions to Big Data
problems and lead by example. You’ve architected highly-scalable, distributed
systems efficiently using open source tools -- and maybe even contributed to
some. You’re well versed in the challenges of dealing with petabytes of data
on a daily basis and the opportunity to crunch billions of social signals a
day excites you.

Problems we’re working on:

-Scalability and Infrastructure: Building infrastructure to collect, store and process hundreds of millions of social interactions per day -Real-time systems: Real-time data infrastructures to process large volumes of data

Apply here if this sounds interesting: <http://bit.ly/Pp0EUE>

------
georgeeeee
San Francisco, CA (full-time)

Backend Developer @ Beyond Digital - <http://bynd.com/>

Beyond is an international interactive agency with offices in London, New York
and in San Francisco. We conceptualize, design and develop creative online
brand solutions and web applications for international and domestic customers.

Our portfolio ranges from full-blown social campaigns to corporate branding
sites to custom content management systems. Our clients include Google,
YouTube, Visa, Cisco and IBM.

Responsibilities will be based around creating backends using python on google
appengine or php on amazon ec2 - familiarity with one of these languages is
essential.

Bonus points for: experience with appengine, amazon ec2, nosql databases,
django, oauth, facebook/youtube/instagram etc apis

If you’re looking to join a young and fast-growing creative digital agency,
full of enthusiastic hardworking smart people, all driven to create engaging
experiences using the latest technologies then Beyond is the place for you.

Beyond offers a very competitive salary and excellent benefits including
opportunities to travel to our offices in San Francisco and New York!

You get 25 days holiday plus we close for Christmas and you get your birthday
off! We also like to have fun at the Beyond offices and to unwind we enjoy
Xbox championships, trips to festivals and great nights out!

email: george@bynd.com

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local Only (with flexibility to work from home
on occasion)

Optim.al (<https://www.optimalsocial.com/>) is currently hiring full stack
engineers for our London office, working on a variety of projects that cover
real time bidding, analytics, data science and front end web applications.

Requirements:

    
    
        * BS or MS degree in computer science, maths, information science, 
          or related field.
        * Good understanding of web technologies HTML, Javascript, HTTP, JSON, REST
        * Must be able to demonstrate that you're a great 
          programmer in any one of Python, Ruby, Java, Scala, Clojure, Haskell, 
          F# or Kotlin
        * Must be happy to work in either Python, Ruby or Java
        * Must have a good understanding of a Unix based operating system
        * Some experience of databases and at least one web application framework
    

If you love programming and would like an interesting job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jamie@optimalsocial.com or use the following Jobvite
link:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oYH2Wfwn&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oYH2Wfwn&s=HackerNews)

No recruiters please.

------
cacois
CMU Software Engineering Institute (<http://www.sei.cmu.edu/>) - Pittsburgh,
PA

Dev team looking for:

* A Frontend Web Developer

* Senior & Intermediate Web Developers

* A Dev with some linux kernel Fu

Things that are important to us:

    
    
      - Polyglot tendencies and a willingness to learn new tools/languages
      - Solid coding skills, and a proven track record
      - Ability and desire to work at all levels of the stack
      - Ability to multitask, and keep organized with multiple projects at once
      - Great writing & presentation skills
      - Ability to interact with customers
    

Things that are helpful:

    
    
      - Security experience
      - Experience with distributed systems
      - Virtualization experience
      - Comfort in linux environments
    

We currently have projects in Python/Django, Java/Spring, .NET, C++, and have
a little Node sprinkled in. Always something new to learn, so you have to love
the game. It's a great crew to work with - we have some really smart devs
here. We're at a university, so its a pretty comfortable, academic environment
- and ideal if you are interested in going back to school for a graduate
degree. Our active development projects take more than two hands to count, so
multitasking is necessary, but its hard to become bored.

Posts are making their way onto our job site now. Email me (at my HN username
at sei.cmu.edu) with a resume if you are interested. I can put recommendations
in for promising candidates. Sorry, no telecommute.

------
suitabletech
Palo Alto, CA (remote or relocation possible)

Suitable Technologies - <http://suitabletech.com>

We’re a startup that just launched our flagship product, called Beam, a true
remote presence device that lets you travel instantly to remote locations,
with a depth of interaction that makes you (and everyone else) feel as if
you're really there. You can learn more and see our demo video on our site
(<http://suitabletech.com>).

We’re already shipping to customers, and interest is strong. Yesterday,
actually, we were featured on the Yahoo home page
([http://news.yahoo.com/telepresence-robots-let-employees-
beam...](http://news.yahoo.com/telepresence-robots-let-employees-
beam-143529632--finance.html)).

We have funding, competitive compensation, and a fun work environment,
complete with our own chef and break-time games like table tennis. We provide
top-of-the-line development hardware, adjustable desks, and will get your
workspace just right. We’re located in Palo Alto, CA.

Overall, we’re looking for great engineers, designers, testers, and product
marketers to help in areas such as C++ development, audio and video software
and codecs, web frontend and backend, UI/UX design, optimization, and
networking. It’s also an opportunity for someone with experience in web or
mobile to work on something unique and challenging.

More information is available on our site: <http://suitabletech.com> Contact:
jobs@suitabletech.com

------
gidgreen
Copyscape - <http://www.copyscape.com/> \- Israel (Tel Aviv, Jerusalem)

Copyscape is the world's leading online plagiarism search engine with millions
of users and a strong global brand: <http://www.copyscape.com/press.php>

We are looking for a senior developer to build new services for online content
analysis and management. You will work directly with the founders, who have
deep product and technology experience, and will quickly gain a high level of
autonomy and responsibility. Competitive pay and flexible working location for
the right candidate, including the option to work from home. Full time or part
time position.

You must be intelligent and enjoy working independently, teaching yourself
what you need to get the job done. Beyond that, we value experience designing
scalable database architectures, customer-facing APIs and web-based user
interfaces. Knowledge of C, PHP, MySQL and Javascript are also a plus, but we
know the best developers can pick up new languages quickly.

Copyscape is provided by Indigo Stream Technologies, a small and rapidly
growing company co-founded by Gideon Greenspan (gidgreen.com). The company has
been profitable for many years.

To apply, please email jobs-2012@copyscape.com - thanks!

------
davidrangel
Palo Alto, CA - Corona Labs (<http://www.coronalabs.com>)

Core Mobile Engineer (<http://www.coronalabs.com/about/jobs/core-engineer/>)

Join Corona Labs as we reinvent how the world develops software. We are
enabling everyone to create world-class apps for phones, tablets, and other
connected devices.

Corona SDK is the leading mobile development platform for building #1 cross-
platform games, apps and eBooks. Over 200,000 developers use Corona from
indies to game studios, from teenagers to octogenarians, from publishers to
agencies. Their apps have consistently hit the top of the charts on all 4
major app stores: iTunes, Google Play, NOOK, and Amazon.

As an engineer in Corona’s Core Engineering group, you will work on the Corona
engine. The Corona engine powers all of the company’s mobile and desktop
software — from Corona SDK/Enterprise to Corona Simulator/Levels — so your
work will have a deep and fundamental impact on the company.

We are looking for engineers with experience with Objective-C, Java or C/C++.
Please see the job description here:
<http://www.coronalabs.com/about/jobs/core-engineer/>

------
lazyjones
Geizhals in Vienna, Austria is looking for senior and lead web/full-stack
developers.

We currently use mostly Perl (mod_perl, PSGI/Plack and Mojolicious),
PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache, Gearman, as well as JavaScript, C, Java/JSP, PHP
for minor projects, but as an experienced lead developer you would
build/expand a team based on sound technology decisions yourself (we're very
interested in switching to Go).

We're a small (hc: 53), privately-owned and profitable company running one of
the oldest and most popular price comparison websites in the German speaking
area (built in 1997, incorporated in 2000) and several smaller sites, looking
to build a strong, experienced development team to bolster our efforts for
current and future projects.

German is not strictly required, but helpful. English is mandatory. Strong
team skills and a hands-on mentality are absolutely required. You must have
experience building large, complex, high-performance websites, implementing
A/B-testing and working with medium-sized, mixed (not only dev) teams.
Experience building smartphone/tablet apps is helpful, though not required.

If you want to make a difference and enjoy one of the highest living standards
in the world, let us know at: jobs@geizhals.at

Salaries for these positions will typically be in the range of €56K-80K/y.

------
ryansapper
Causes - Downtown San Francisco, CA FT position - Relocation available
(Interns also welcome)

At Causes, use your programming powers to help anyone change the world! Ruby
on Rails + jQuery stack, 15-ish person engineering team, the usual startup
perks (catering, snacks, soda, etc), gym membership reimbursement, etc.

Ways we're trying to make ourselves better engineers:

\- Deliberate practice with our tools. If you are a vim user, we have the
programmer who wrote Command-T on staff and he's a great person to learn from.

\- Every changeset gets pushed to Gerrit where it waits to get a +1 from our
build suite (that runs in 3 minutes) and a +1 from a human reviewer.

\- Over the last 4 months, we've upgraded from Rails 2.1 to 3.2.3 and are
using the static asset pipeline, SASS/Compass, and HAML. We're the largest
site I know of on Rails 3.2. We gave a presentation on the upgrade at last
weeks SF Rails meetup, slides at causes.github.com/migrating-rails-talk

\- Everyone is encouraged to take one hour from their day to learn about
something they wouldn't otherwise (aka study hall).

\- Every story is scoped so that it can be completed in less than a day. We
don't branch, we just work on top of master. We've found that the closer we
stay to master, the less needless work we create for ourselves.

Causes is a great place to better yourself and the world. We're particularly
looking for a: \- DEVOPS ENGINEER \- FULL-STACK ENGINEER \- iOS ENGINEER

If interested, please check our our team page at www.causes.com/team and apply
at jobs@causes.com and use "HN" in the subject line.

------
glou
Quirky.com - Full Time - NYC and SF

Quirky is a social product development company where people from all around
the world submit invention ideas to our website. With the help of our
passionate community, we select the best ideas each week to develop together
and try to bring them to market. If an idea actually makes it, then everyone
who helped along the way gets a piece of the pie. You can find our products at
retailers such as Target and Bed Bath & Beyond. Our mission is to make
invention accessible.

Quirky is a rails shop, and we work with lots of fun technologies like AWS,
mongo, iOS and heroku to name a few. We're a small team that works on lots of
big, fun and interesting problems. We've got a brand new, fully custom office
space in Chelsea (and currently working on a new one in SF). Oh and we also
had a reality show on the Sundance Channel last year. VC backed by Andreessen
Horowitz and Kleiner Perkins among others.

We're looking to hire rockstar rails, front end, back end and mobile
developers. Designers too.

More details here: <http://www.quirky.com/about/careers>

If interested, shoot me an email greg at quirky dot com.

Relocation is definitely available for well qualified candidates (I moved from
SF to NYC to work here!)

------
capkutay
WebAction (<http://www.webaction.com>) - Full time or intern in Palo Alto, CA
(Downtown Palo Alto). Seeking Front-end developers and Platform Engineers.

WebAction is a start-up looking to fill the gap between Big Data and
transaction data. We have just closed our Series A round and we are getting
ready to launch our product. Our seasoned founding team has multiple
successful exits; including some of the key enterprise infrastructure software
that you use today. We are located in a newly-renovated office in famous
downtown Palo Alto. You can walk to the Apple store in 7 minutes, Starbucks in
8 and the train station in about 15.

Front-end Developers should be well-versed in HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and
jQuery. You should be interested in Data Visualization libraries such as D3 or
processing. Strong programming fundamentals and experience with languages like
Java/C/C++ is a huge plus. Experience developing native iOS apps would also be
strongly desired, but not a requirement.

For the Platform Engineer position, you should have or at least be interested
in learning: Large-scale distributed systems, Highly available, highly
scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data
Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers), Bytecode generation and
injection, NoSQL / BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging
(0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous
Queries

If you are interested, email us at jobs@webaction.com. In your message,
mention "Hacker News" and feel free to let us know about your passions or any
technologies that excite you. We look forward to hearing from you.

------
netfire
Provo, UT - Remote, Full-time

SpinGo - Front End Software Engineer

Who We Are: The SpinGo Event Platform is the optimal ecosystem for events in
the digital age. It is comprised of a comprehensive and dynamic database of
events, calendar applications rich with features, and an ever-expanding
partner network. We we work closely with closely with venues to obtain event
information directly from the source, and to help them promote their events.

Who You Are: The Front End Software Engineer will develop high quality user
interfaces to meet the needs of our users. You will help improve our main
calendar product and build tools to help users submit and promote events and
manage calendars. You have the skills to build pixel-perfect cross-browser
interfaces and help build scalable web applications. You are self-motivated,
give accurate estimates and deliver quality code on-time.

Required Qualifications \- BS in a Software Development Field or Equivalent
Work Experience

\- Ability to use critical thinking skills to solve front-end development
problems

\- Several years experience developing cross-browser web applications

\- Expert in a server-side interpreted language (PHP, Python, Ruby, NodeJS,
etc)

\- Advanced knowledge of MVC-based architecture and frameworks

\- Advanced knowledge of JavaScript, HTML and CSS (experience with SASS a
plus)

\- Advanced skills with relational databases, preferably PostgreSQL or MySQL

More details at <http://www.spingo.com/jobs>. To apply email
devjobs@spingo.com

------
jenrobinson
Big Frame | Los Angeles, CA

## Lead Engineer - Full Stack ##

Big Frame is looking for an experienced full stack engineer to lead the
development of our core product. The Lead Engineer will be a talented
technologist who loves to create things and has experience building
professional-grade software from the ground up. You will be one of the first
technical employees of the company with big responsibilities and the
opportunity to make a direct and visible impact on scaling the business.

$80-120k salary + bonus + 0.25—0.4% equity.

You will:

Play a pivotal role in defining our technology stack; drive the development
schedule and lead the implementation of our core product; build an in-house
technical team while directing outsourced designers and developers; attract
and develop engineering talent as we grow; be part of an awesome team in sunny
Los Angeles (LA location is a must).

About Us

Big Frame is a growing media company representing some of the most prominent
producers on YouTube. We provide marquee online talent with marketing and
production resources to create original content and integrated marketing
campaigns. We raised $3M+ earlier this year.
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/big-frame>

To Apply

View the full description at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/28443/lead-full-
stack-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/28443/lead-full-stack-
engineer-drive-platform-big-frame). Send us a brief note including your
resume/LinkedIn and Github profile at jobs@bigfra.me.

------
rickmzp
Flavorpill // NYC (will relocate) // FULLTIME

Ruby, RSpec, Cucumber, HTML5, Haml, MongoDB, elasticsearch, Redis, Varnish,
Resque, Chef, Jenkins

We're looking for a passionate Senior Developer who wants to be part of a
lively, social work environment and who cares about being invested in the
product they're creating. Our team is creating a new Flavorpill product, the
go-to discovery engine for culture (<http://gel.flavorpill.com>) - a social
tool that helps users find the best culture events happening around them.

We're Agile/XP (1 week iterations, continuous deployment, TDD, pair
programming, refactoring, weekly retrospectives). We work out of an open-plan
office in the heart of Soho, NYC: <http://flavorpill.tumblr.com/about>. We
work hard, have fun, and have amazingly talented people:
<http://flavorpill.tumblr.com/staff>.

We don't just talk about culture, we DO it - parties, museums, gallery
openings, theatre, film - getting out to experience the city we live in.

Apply at <http://flvr.pl/132EA5Z> or email kim@flavorpill.com if you're
interested!

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Full Time - Early-stage (0.5-2+% equity)

Looking for engineers in the following areas:

    
    
      * JavaScript (Backbone.js, node.js) - development in the frontend,
          backend, or both
      * Mobile (iOS) - lead development of our native mobile platform
      * Search / Data Scientist - classification algorithms, 
          search (e.g., ElasticSearch), NLP
      * User Interface/Experience - focus on delivering the 
          best UX/UI experience to our users
    

\---

About us: we're changing the way people find information and interact with
online services in a way that's more more usable, efficient, and social than
options available today (e.g., no more having ten browser tabs open to
assemble the information you need).

We've been in stealth while we focus on building. We're funded by many notable
investors (people on the boards of Yelp, Yahoo, Dropbox, etc.).

We're all engineers (MIT, Cornell, Microsoft, Zynga...) If you're looking to
get into an earlier stage startup that solves complex problems, then come find
out what we're up to. Our office is near AT&T Park.

Email us: jobs@vurb.com - please include your LinkedIn / GitHub profiles and a
short blurb on what you're interested in and looking for in a startup
experience

------
Mailjet
Mailjet - mailjet.com -- Hiring in quite a few countries (Paris, Brussels,
Berlin, Toronto..). Possibly Remote for certain positions.

Mailjet is an all-in-one solution to send, track and deliver both marketing
and transactional emails. Our cloud-based infrastructure is highly scalable. A
proprietary technology optimizes the deliverability of the messages.

We also provide a few marketing features, such as a WYSIWYG newsletter editor.

We're experiencing strong growth...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4846864>

Consequently, we are hiring in every domain. Our team is very international...
There are about 25 people working for us.

Our job openings are listed on Angel.co <https://angel.co/mailjet#recruiting>
(details for the salaries)

More details are available on our website: www.mailjet.com/jobs (details of
the positions)

Maybe our DEV EVANGELIST is around?

But we're also looking for these people ;-)

\- Community Manager \- Tech Customer Support Agent \- Business Development &
Partnership Officer \- Human Resources & Finance Officer \- Technical Support
Agent \- Web Designer

Don't hesitate to email me if you have questions: elie@mailjet.com Or get in
touch on Twitter @Mailjet

Can't wait to get in touch!

------
peplin
Ford Motor Company - Silicon Valley Research Lab
(<http://fordsvl.com/careers/software.html>) - Palo Alto, CA

We're the team behind OpenXC (<http://openxcplatform.com/>) and are growing
out new research lab in Palo Alto. The current opening is for a software
engineer with a broad range of talents.

For example we're currently working on mobile applications (Android), embedded
computing (Arduino, chipKIT, PIC32, ARM Cortex M3), web applications (Flask,
Django), the CAN bus, NFC and other networking research. We also do a lot of
physical prototyping of electronics and housings - we're talking PCB design,
3D printing and the like.

The best candidates are those with a few years of experience in a professional
environment or new grads with lots of cool projects under their belt. We love
open source and are pushing the company in new and more open directions.

Don't let the big corporation name scare you away - the research team operates
with much of the freedom to experiment of a smaller company, but with the
benefits of large corporate backing (eg. if you need it to get your job done,
we can buy it).

~~~
peplin
Forgot to mention, if you're interested, get in touch with me at
cpeplin@ford.com. A GitHub/Bitbucket profile link would be a great thing to
include!

------
amberdixon
Airtime (<http://airtime.com>) - San Francisco, CA

Airtime is looking to hire a software developer who can help us build a
platform that brings people closer together by allowing them to have great
video conversations over the Internet. We are an early stage startup founded
by Sean Parker and Shawn Fanning. Our main office is in NYC, however we are
currently looking for a developer for our SF office.

The ideal candidate is self-motivated, a fast learner and passionate about
building good software. He or she has a strong grasp of computer science
fundamentals, experience working across different technologies, and the
ability to think critically about problems and choose the right course of
action.

    
    
      Requirements:
      - 2+ years of software engineering experience.
      - The ability to write high quality code efficiently.
      - Passion for learning new technologies and the ability to do so quickly.
      - Understanding of modern web programming practices.
      - Self-motivated and possessing strong communication skills.
      - Willingness to travel to New York City.
    
      Pluses
      - Experience with Flash/ActionScript3.
      - Familiarity with video codecs, protocols and wire formats.
      - Experience developing iOS and Android.
      - Ability to work with small teams.
    

You will be located in San Francisco. You will be working with a small
engineering team in San Francisco and a larger engineering team in our main
location in New York City. You will be traveling out to New York City
periodically to work (and party!) with Airtime NYC.

To apply, please visit <https://www.airtime.com/jobs> and follow the
instructions at the bottom of the page.

------
ZephyrP
Ruby on Rails/Javascript Developer (Remote resource)

We are in search of a talented frontend developer to add to our small startup
team. An individual with sound technical skills, but more importantly, an
appetite to learn new things and help build a really great product for our
clients.

We are small startup operating out of the New York, San Francisco, and
Charlotte areas. We are developing a multi-tenant reporting platform using
MongoDB and Erlang ERTS to deliver information and analytics to our clients
(companies, not individuals) in the wealth management industry. You would be
joining the two founding partners and one full-time (SF-based) developer. We
all work remotely and rely heavily on Skype and Google Chat/Hangout to stay in
daily contact and to get things done. We work as a team to define the
functional and architectural direction of the platform and we are looking for
someone to join!

Our web stack is a Rails 3 app talking to a MongoDB backend, with a heavy real
time processing component. At this time we are primarily seeking a frontend
resources with firm Javascript experience and a desire to work with our
existing technology stack.

Please reply to this post or email at info@purveu.com

Thanks!

------
bliscio
DaisyBill is in search of talented engineers to help grow our company.

We here at DaisyBill live the core values of a start-up: transparency,
collaboration, passion, and smarts. We are deeply committed to our company and
to our mission--we’re the good guys in our industry (but the kind of good guys
who win).

We are a small entrepreneurial team with solid financial backing and deep
domain expertise. We have a long list of committed customers waiting for the
beta launch of our product.

Our development process is collaborative and emphasizes sustainable coding
practices such as domain-driven design, test-driven development, pair
programming, continuous integration, and smart design decisions. We have
state-of-the-art continuous integration and continuous deployment
infrastructure.

Currently we are working out of Pivotal Labs NYC.

Our product is based on open-sourced platforms. We have done a substantial
amount of open source work and are excited about future open source
contributions.

You may be a good fit if you have: \- Experience with test-driven development
("TDD") \- Interest in (or experience with) pair-programming \- Strong
grounding in OOP and SOA principles \- Git / Github experience.

What you will do \- Develop new user facing features for our incredibly
engaged customer base \- Work closely with the product owners to mold the
future of the DaisyBill

What DaisyBIll offers... \- Startup culture \- Flexible hours \- Remote
possibilities \- Laid back environment \- Casual dress \- Very competitive
salary

How to apply: Email a copy of your resume, including the position for which
you wish to apply, to: careers@daisybill.com . Principals only please!

------
BraintreeR
Menlo Park, CA or Chicago, IL

Braintree Payments - FULL TIME Developers, Security Engineers, System
Engineers, Desktop Support, and Infrastructure Engineers

Braintree powers payments for innovative and high-growth mobile and online
businesses. We provide an easy-to-integrate API for developers while ensuring
the merchants’ end users have a frictionless and secure experience at
checkout. Our full-stack payments solution includes a payment gateway,
merchant account, recurring billing, and credit card storage.

Our team is talented, our practices are collaborative (pairing, agile), we
work on challenging problems (high availability, quality of service, scaling,
security), and our devs have 10% time to work on whatever they want.
Developers use and love our product. Although we mostly work with Ruby, we
also work with Python, Node.js, PHP, Java, .NET, Perl, and Objective-C

More about our people, practices, and software:
<http://www.braintreepayments.com/devblog>

Apply at <http://www.braintreepayments.com/braintree-careers>

------
usamahc
ClassDojo (<http://www.classdojo.com>) - FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is an education technology company being used by over 7 million
teachers and students to build positive behaviors like creativity, curiosity
and persistence in the classroom, using real time feedback. We're a small team
of 7, with $1.6mm in funding from some of the best investors in the valley
(Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch Kapor...), and we're one of
the fastest growing education companies of all time. Paul Graham invested in
us, but we didn't do YC.

In our first year, we've built a product that makes a real difference to the
world, and is used by millions of teachers and students every day. We're about
to take it to the next level, hopefully with you on board! 2 key people we're
looking for:

    
    
      - Full-stack engineer: we use node.js/MongoDB - there are some really interesting challenges to solve as we scale to millions more users every month!
      
      - Front-end engineer: you'll use JavaScript and Backbone.js to lead development of a webapp that is already seen and used in more than 100 countries.  
    

You can find out more about our work and our culture (and all the perks!)
here: <http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>. If you're a strong hacker who wants to
join a strong technical team at the earliest stages of a high-growth startup -
and use JavaScript to improve education - you should join us :) you can apply
here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
      
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
      
      --------------------------    

Or just drop me an email directly, and we can chat! I'm Sam, one of the co-
founders, and its sam@classdojo.com. Looking forward to it :)

------
exiledsorcerer
NoSQL Hadoop Developer - London, UK.

NoSQL Hadoop Developer - www.opencredo.com London Bridge, 60k - £80k per annum
+ benefits

Permanent

NoSQL Hadoop Developer

OpenCredo is looking for a NoSQL Hadoop Developer. The successful NoSQL Hadoop
Developer is required to work with our in-house delivery team developing
solutions for a number of our clients in a variety of domains; Finance,
Teleco, Media, Publishing etc. This is a rare opportunity to work with some of
the top 1% technologists in the industry; published authors, open source
committers and track leads at global software development conferences. The
successful developer will be working on multiple Cloud (PaaS), NoSQL and Big
Data technology related projects.

Strong commercial experience and deep technical undestanding of the following;

NoSQL / Hadoop / Pig / Hive / Java

Experience with one or more of the following technologies;

Spring / Scala / Play / Ruby / Python / Cassandra / Neo4j / MongoDB

You should have;

Proven analytical and problem-solving abilities Experience working in an agile
environment A track record building large software products Strong written,
oral, and interpersonal communication skills Want to work in an environment
using continuous integration and continuous deployment Strong client facing
and team leading skills.

Additionally you should:

Be experienced with distributed and large scale software systems Be passionate
about writing well structured and easy to maintain code Love solving complex
problems

Dont forget to include some of your previous work including but not limited to
your blog and/or Github.

NoSQL Hadoop Developer - www.opencredo.com

------
dawson
How are you? – Shoreditch, London. Full-time and onsite.
(<https://howareyou.com> & <http://ch.com>)

– a venture funded and internationally award winning healthcare startup, based
in Cambridge, Beijing and now London. Winner of the most prestigious Institute
of Engineering and Technology Innovation Award for best IT Technology and
HealthInvestor Award for IT innovator of the year.

We're seeking 6 Ruby Engineers (£50k-£90k), 1 UI/UX Designer (£40k-£50k), 1
Front-End Developer (£40k-£50k) and 1 Objective-C Developer (£50k-£80k).

You will be working from our new London warehouse with great natural light and
lovely period features, including a table tennis-table, free-vend food and
drink machines, arcade machines and a bar and break-out lounge fitted with a
serviced kitchen and antique Queen Anne Wing leather chairs – situated in the
heart of the tech start-up scene near the Old Street roundabout and only 5
minutes walk from Old Street Station.

For more information, please email gerhard@ch.com

------
kingrolo
London, UK. (INTERN ok)

Django Developers at Wildfish, <http://wildfish.com>

We're an independent London based Django consultancy looking to expand our
team. We work on web applications for startups, other clients, and our own
hairbrain schemes. We've mostly been working with freelancers, but are now
looking to start putting together a permanent team to take things to the next
level. We're all developers, so understand the things which are important and
which aren't.

Our office is in London Bridge, so you'll need to be within occasional commute
distance of there, but a mixture of remote on site work seems to work best for
most of us, so that's fine too.

These are some of the technologies we're working with, so please mention any
experience, skills or interest in any of them:

\- Python \- Django \- Testing (TDD, nose, django-webtest, factory-boy) \-
gevent, gevent-socketio \- Ubuntu Linux server admin (Linode, AWS, Fabric,
Salt, Nginx) \- PostgreSQL, Redis \- Django CMSs (Django CMS 2, FeinCMS,
Mezzanine, others) \- HTML/CSS/Bootstrap \- Javascript (and any frameworks)

It's more important that someone can demonstrate they know their stuff rather
than have lots of commercial experience necessarily, so please include any
links which might show that (other projects/Github/HackerNews/SO, etc).

We'd also like someone who's interested in helping us build the profile of the
company but contributing back to the community, including paid time
contributing to open source projects, writing blog posts, and developing our
own internal infrastructure or cool things you or we may dream up.

Please email contact@wildfish.com with your details and salary expectations.
Would possibly also consider those interested in part time work.

Thanks!

------
edawerd
San Francisco, Full-time, Intern and H1B OK

Looking for full-stack, Rails + Javascript engineer.

ZenPayroll (<https://zenpayroll.com/>) is building the future of payroll. If
you love solving core, foundational problems, we'd love to speak with you.

Our founders are second time entrepreneurs from Stanford who have sold two
prior companies. We've raised $6.1M from an impressive list investors who
believe it's time for payroll to be disrupted, including YCombinator, Google
Ventures, Salesforce, and the CEOs of Box, Yammer, Dropbox, YouTube, Yelp, and
Philz Coffee (yes, the best coffee in the world). See
<https://zenpayroll.com/investors>

Technologies we use include Rails, Backbone, MySQL, and CoffeeScript. We are
test-driven, using RSpec and Jasmine.

Company benefits include:

    
    
      - Free breakfast, lunch and dinner.
      - Open vacation policy. We don't count days.
      - Buy or build your ideal work environment.
      - Fitness stipend.
      - A sunny, top floor office space.
      - Housing stipend if you live near the office.
      - Competitive salary and equity package.
      - Health, dental and vision benefits.
    

Positions we are hiring for:

    
    
      - Software engineers. 
      - Payroll compliance experts. 
      - Marketing and sales. 
      - Customer support
    

For a full list of requirements for the positions, please visit:
<https://zenpayroll.com/careers>

To apply, email jobs@zenpayroll.com and include (1) your LinkedIn and resume
(github as well if you are applying for a software position), (2) a note on
why you are interested in ZenPayroll, and (3) share with us something you've
done which you are most proud of.

------
mattdeboard
Courseload - JS/Python/Clojure - Indianapolis, IN - Full-time, US citizenship
required, remote OK for the right candidate, relocation assistance

Courseload, Inc., is looking for a smart, motivated and disciplined software
developer who wants to work someplace they can make an enormous difference in
post-secondary education by bringing down costs and increasing accessibility.
Our offices sit on one of the most beautiful locations in downtown
Indianapolis. The work environment is relaxed; no one much cares when or where
you get the work done as long as it's high quality and delivered on time.

Our tech stack is mostly (client-side) Javascript & Python, with some C#
services being replaced gradually by Clojure (JVM variety). New hires will
join our very small product development team and have the chance to make an
immediate impact.

You can either visit <http://courseload.com/jobs>, email
careers@courseload.com or contact me at the email listed in my profile if you
have any questions.

------
Faerris
LiquidPlanner | Seattle, WA

<https://www.liquidplanner.com/>

\-------------------------------------------

Hey everyone! We're a profitable online project management software company
that sits perfectly between lighter weight task-management apps and Microsoft
Project.

We're hiring like gangbusters and have some great openings that we think the
HN community would be interested in:

    
    
      - Program Manager
    
      - Software Development Engineer (x2)
    
      - Marketing Communications Technical Writer
    
      - Account Coordinator
    

Our benefits include (but are certainly not limited to):

    
    
      - A competitive salary
    
      - Full benefits, including medical, dental, vision, and life insurance coverage
    
      - 401(k) plan
    
      - Four weeks paid vacation
    
      - A super casual and fun work environment
    

For complete details on these roles, come read our Careers page here:
<https://www.liquidplanner.com/careers/>

You can also send your resume and cover letter to jobs[at]liquidplanner.com

Thanks!

------
ascorbic
Triggertrap (<https://triggertrap.com>) | Bristol, UK; London, UK; Worldwide

We’re a profitable, bootstrapped startup hiring our first employees. We're
working on exciting projects, and offering competitive salaries and generous
options packages. Positions available now (<http://tri.gg/job>):

• Lead iOS Developer: Bristol

• Lead Android Developer: Bristol

• International Sales Director (photography industry): Worldwide

• Community manager: London

• Operations manager: London

We were born from a wildly successful Kickstarter project in July 2011, and
began trading properly in May 2012.

We started with the TTv1 and Triggertrap Shield: Arduino-based devices that
give amazing results for high speed and timelapse photography.

Since then we’ve added Triggertrap Mobile, a combination of hardware and
mobile apps that lets you trigger your SLR from your smartphone in 14
different ways. This shot into the top 5 in the App Store charts, and has now
been downloaded hundreds of thousands of times.

Apply here: <http://tri.gg/job>

------
gpodio
Copenhagen, Denmark - Podio (Citrix) - Senior Backend Developer

We are looking for a full-time backend developer to join the small but amazing
Podio team in beautiful Copenhagen.

Podio, now part of Citrix, is a collaborative work platform that is already
empowering hundreds of thousands of people to work the way they want to by
building their own apps, without any technical skills. See
<https://company.podio.com/> for more info.

The Role: You’ll be working on extending and scaling the Podio API, on top of
which the whole Podio web app, the iOS and Android clients and the thousands
of 3rd party clients are built. The challenges are many, both in terms of
complexity (data model, business rules, 3rd party integrations, security, ...)
and scalability (thousands requests per second, hundreds of thousands users,
many millions of apps, tasks, items, ...).

The stack: Python, MySQL, SQLAlchemy, Cherrypy, Celery, RabbitMQ, Memcache,
ElasticSearch, Nginx, Chef, Jenkins and a whole lot more for the frontend and
mobile clients.

Our ideal teammate:

\- Has many years of relevant industry experience in building and deploying
large systems; start-up experience is a plus.

\- Has hands-on experience with at least some of the technologies we use.
Still we recognise that the best candidates will be able to learn quickly, so
if you have scaled big platforms before, we’d love to talk to you.

\- Enjoys working in a lean, agile, test-driven environment.

\- Understands and is passionate about technology and keeps on top of trends.

If you're interested feel free to get in touch (email at profile) or apply
directly at <https://company.podio.com/seniorbackenddeveloper>.

------
saumil07
LocBox, San Francisco. Frontend Engineer, Rails Developer, Data Scientist,
Inside Sales Representative. Relocations Welcome, H1B Transfers Welcome.

More at <http://www.getlocbox.com/careers> and
<http://www.techcrunch.com/2012/10/31/locbox-series-a/>.

I’m CEO at LocBox (<http://www.getlocbox.com>) and we are looking to work with
great folks that share our mission - empowering local businesses to generate
sustainable revenue from their best customers. We want to do it with Data,
Algorithms and Design in a space that has traditionally lacked all three but
is finally turning the corner (and fast).

Most local businesses resort to unsustainable daily deals or boring Email
Marketing to acquire and retain customers. We reject that status quo and our
hundreds of (paying) customers agree. We’ve also developed a new
search/crawl/tech-centric way of acquiring our own customers and disagree with
the obsolete feet-on-street Sales model. The company is very small but
generating material and predictable revenue; net revenue growth has exploded
in the last 2 quarters.

Our tech/product team is 6 at the moment and the company as a whole is 11;
we're looking to at least triple the tech team size in the next 6 months. The
tech stack is standard-issue Rails/HTML/CSS/JavaScript and is deployed on AWS.
The product and tech team operates on 2 week sprints and there's a decent bit
of Halo-playing and beer-drinking at the completion of sprint milestones.

We also just launched with a $5.1M Series A in the press w/ TechCrunch,
AllThingsD, GigaOm and VentureBeat. Ready to talk to us? I'm saumil at
getlocbox dot com and at <http://www.getlocbox.com/careers>.

------
cvinson
Montreal (or REMOTE)

Bandzoogle is looking for an experienced, well rounded Rails developer to join
the our dev team. Our app powers tens of thousands of artist websites, and
helps them make a living by selling their music and growing their fan base.
We've been "bootstrapped, profitable, and proud" since 2003 and were just
named one of the 100 fastest growing companies in Canada.

As a core member, you'll have varied and challenging projects to work on, from
building new e-commerce features, launching in new markets, building mobile
solutions, and more.

Why work with us?

\- A great salary plus generous performance bonuses.

\- A fast paced startup atmosphere, with the stability of an established,
profitable company.

\- A family-friendly schedule -- no overtime or weekends.

\- Health insurance for US and Canadian employees.

\- Reimbursement of home office expenses, computer, and use of co-working
spaces.

\- A $1,000 education expense account; reimburse books, conferences, whatever
you want to learn about.

\- Yearly meet-ups in fun locations, family included!

Full job post here: <http://bandzoogle.com/jobs/>

------
steiza
Olark - Palo Alto, CA; Ann Arbor, MI; remote ok - Full Time

### Who is Olark?

Simply, we're the people that put live chat on thousands of websites across
the Internet.

More than that, we're helping businesses scale their personal touch to the
Internet, as the lines between customer discovery, sales, and support blur.

### Who are we looking for? (details on <http://www.olark.com/jobs>)

\- Ruby on Rails Engineer / Architect: you've worked before on an at-scale
Rails app and love making it easier for our customers to use our app and make
it easier for your fellow developers to contribute improvements.

\- Graphic Designer: you'd like to apply your understanding of both
functionality and aesthetic to improve our website and chat window.

\- Marketing Communications: you'll help us educate the world about how the
meaning of customer service is changing

### What's our culture like?

\- Our all-hands retreat in August combined team outings (winery tours /
biking / canoeing) with talking about the future of interacting with customers
and how we were going to change it.

\- Engaging with our customers! At conferences, answering e-mailed questions,
and (of course) chatting with them on Olark. Interacting with our customers
has repeatedly gave us insights that couldn't have come from simply writing
code.

\- We have project-based teams that shift (roughly) quarterly. We want to give
our teams enough time to make sizable changes, but experience has taught us
that iterations need an end date so we can collect feedback from real-world
usage.

### How to apply

For more details and to contact us, check out <http://www.olark.com/jobs>

------
MrMike
SHIFT (<http://www.shift.com>) is hiring in our Santa Monica office.

1) Front End Developer (<http://jobs.shift.com/apply/BWRv4y/Front-End-
Developer.html>)

We are looking for a Front-end developer that will be a pivotal member of our
team. You will be working closely with our backend engineers & design team to
help implement a fully AJAX/HTML5 driven application using AngularJS. A great
fit for this role is someone who is always intrigued by new technology and is
constantly finding better ways to write beautiful, shareable and solid code.

2) Back End Developer ([http://jobs.shift.com/apply/bAVkng/Back-End-Engineer-
Python....](http://jobs.shift.com/apply/bAVkng/Back-End-Engineer-Python.html))

    
    
      - Extensive experience with Python 2.7
      - Experience with various DBs (We use MongoDB, Cassandra, and Redis)
      - Experience with architecting & optimizing code for performance and resource management
      - An understanding of how/when/why to use backgrounding via Celery tasks
      - Experience with or a desire to learn TDD
      - An understanding and love for the DRY principle.
      - A positive attitude and enjoy working in a team environment
      - Thorough knowledge of MVC frameworks (We use Flask; while experience with Flask is a plus, it’s not required)
      - Thorough knowledge of various debugging methods
      - A strong desire to keep learning (we move fast, use cutting-edge tech, and constantly have “ah-ha” moments solving complex problems)
      - A personality that balances humor, maturity, professionalism, motivation/drive and the ability to hang shot for shot when we drink (unless you really, really don’t want to)
    
    

Read about some of the awesomeness that we do here: <http://tech.shift.com>

~~~
semisight
Would you consider having a summer intern?

~~~
MrMike
Quite possibly. Shoot me an email: mike@shift.com

------
Katelyn
Care.com (Matrix, Trinity Ventures funded) is hiring an ios developer to join
a small, fast-paced mobile team within care.com to lead our iPhone and iPad
developments.

This is a lead iOS engineer position for you to grow into as we grow our iOS
efforts.

You'll be leading iOS development for Karoo
(<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/karoo/id544368641?mt=8>), and for our
flagship app, Care.com that isn't in market yet because you'll be helping us
build it).

You'll be working with a talented, fun and passionate team of individuals in a
company that offers great benefits and compensation packages. We're also
looking for an iOS designer.

Email or tweet me if interested: kfriedson@care.com /
<http://twitter.com/kfriedson>

More about the role:
[http://www.care.com/careers-p1089.html#SeniororPrincipalSoft...](http://www.care.com/careers-p1089.html#SeniororPrincipalSoftwareEngineerMobileiOS)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek - New York, NY - Fulltime, on-site

We're ticket search engine (i.e. "Kayak for sports/concerts").

⇒ iOS Developer: Looking for someone to lead the development of our iOS apps:
<http://goo.gl/a9QKN>

⇒ Android Developer: Looking for someone to lead the development of our
Android app: <http://goo.gl/tW3y4>

~~~
teddyfinkins
I've been using the SeatGeek iPhone app for the past week and it's genuinely
outstanding. I'm not an iOS developer, but if I were, it is something I would
happily dive into.

------
thackerhacker
ASOS (Camden Town, London) - Senior .net Developers - ASOS Marketplace

ASOS.com is a leading and fast growing online fashion retailer. ASOS
Marketplace launched 2 years ago with the aim of building a "Global Fashion
Democracy"; a platform to allow anyone, anywhere to sell fashion. It was a
greenfield project and has been carefully cultivated inside and out to provide
a great experience for buyers, sellers, its developers and business users
alike. Marketplace is now at a turning point and 2013 is going to be a big
year for the site. We're looking for talented C# devs to help us take it to
the next level.

In many ways we operate like a startup. We use: \- ASP.NET MVC - SQL Server -
MongoDb - Solr - NServiceBus - Castle Windsor - JQuery - Mercurial - agile -
with a lower case "a"

Sound interesting? Apply at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/jobs/28319/senior-net-
en...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/jobs/28319/senior-net-engineer-
asos-marketplace-asos-com)

------
stevem-newrelic
New Relic - Portland OR/Seattle WA/San Francisco CA
(<http://newrelic.com/jobs>)

We make the best application performance monitoring solution, and deliver the
first serious SaaS APM. It gives deep visibility in production apps running on
Ruby, PHP, Python, Java, and .NET (with more platforms on the way). Making it
easy for our users, however, is hard work. Our answer is to hire top notch
people and then turn them loose to solve tough problems.

We're looking for a number of technical positions (check out the Jobs page),
including engineers with skills in Ruby, Node, Python, C, PHP, .NET (to name a
few). H1-Bs welcome.

We also take our company culture seriously -- Best Place to Work and all that,
of course. But we also provide an unusual and exciting development
environment, one where managers are working to enable developers, not the
other way around.

Come take a look. <http://newrelic.com/jobs>

------
huntero
Alcorn McBride | Full-Time | Orlando, FL

Hardware/Software Design Engineer

We develop audio, video, lighting, and show control systems for themed
entertainment. You'll find our equipment in the world's biggest theme parks,
museums, and attractions. We're looking for someone with general knowledge of
Digital Video technology and Video Compression. RTOS/Embedded software
experience is ideal.

It's amazing to see the things our creative customers do with our equipment,
and it's exciting to work on next-generation tools and hardware to enable our
customers to create the "next-big-thing". You'll wear a lot of hats(today I'm
bouncing between debugging a PC application and working on an FPGA design),
but your primary focus will be on our video products. If you'd like to chat
about it, my contact info is in my profile.

For more details and to apply, you can check out the job listing on our
website: <http://alcorn.com/alcorn-mcbride-jobs/>

------
wahnfrieden
Canvas Networks // NYC // FULLTIME

Canvas Networks (USV Funded) is looking for an iOS tech lead to join a small,
close team building the rich-media community platform of the future. We're
working on some new innovations in mobile, and we want someone to help us
build it. This is a lead iOS engineer position for you to grow into as we grow
our iOS efforts.

To help us iterate and continue momentum, we practice continuous deployment to
the extent possible, which presents some unique challenges with native
Objective-C / Cocoa apps. On our backend servers, we ship twenty times a day –
Apple makes things more complex but it's a spectrum we're interested in
improving.

Free lunch, flexible hours, one of the biggest arcades in Manhattan (3
cabinets!), competitive salary and full benefits (health, dental, vision),
take-what-you-want vacation.

Our office is in Union Square, Manhattan. If you don’t live in New York City,
we’ll pay to fix that.

Shoot an email to jobs@canv.as with your resume, portfolio, and github if you
have one.

------
maxaf
New York, NY (Midtown East) - full time. <https://www.novus.com/careers.php>

Novus is seeking generalist hackers to help us build the real-time financial
analytics platform that helps institutional investors take better care of
capital. We're using Scala, Akka, MongoDB and a slew of other open source
tech. Novus offers a productive and gratifying work environment that fosters
learning & collaboration, and promotes shipping often and doing the right
thing as often as possible.

We give back to the community by means of our open source projects. Check out
<http://nvd3.org/> (beautiful SVG graphs) and <http://novus.github.com/salat/>
(fast Scala-MongoDB serialization) for some of our internal libs that we've
made available to everyone.

If you're interested in knowing more about us, shoot me an e-mail: max at
novus dot com

------
indymike
Indianapolis, IN (full-time, intern) DirectEmployers -
<http://directemployers.org> \-------------------------------------------- We
are a not for profit that builds job boards, regulatory compliance solutions,
career marketing solutions and job syndication networks. Everything we do is
designed to lower the cost of making hires market wide. Some of our software
is open source and we are aggressively creating new open source projects. Our
job board network includes over 10,000 .Jobs domain sites, us.jobs the
National Labor Exchange which is the official job sharing network used state
workforce agencies.

All positions are at our Indianapolis, IN location:

Software Developer - Python, Java, .NET all needed. Experience with large
database applications, Solr and Django a plus.

<http://directemployersfoundation.org/careers>

------
andygeers
Hubbub - London or Remote - Full time

Hubbub is saving independent food shops by letting people order online when
they can't get to the shops themselves. We mask the complexity of ordering
from lots of separate shops and allow customers to place a single order online
and receive all their weekly shopping in one go. It's good for the shops
because it lets them reach a wider audience, and it's good for our busy
customers because it allows them to support their local community.

We're looking for two developers, who will double the size of our current
team, to work on our Rails based website and supporting applications. Ruby
experience is a plus, but we're very happy to take on people without direct
experience if they know how to learn - our second developer hadn't written any
Ruby before starting with us.

More details, including how to apply, are at <http://developers.hubbub.co.uk/>

~~~
andygeers
I should probably offer a little clarification on the "London or Remote"
comment at the top: while we can accommodate a degree of remote and flexi
working, the nature of the job and the company would require regular face to
face contact

------
slicedata
COMPANY

\- Name: Slice Data

\- Team: MIT, Berkeley, Google Research, Microsoft Research, IBM Research,
Yahoo Research

\- Investors: a16z, SHV, more

\- Customers: Fortune 500s down to SMBs

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers

\- Looking for: smart hackers, ideally strong in data mining, who are also
excited to join an early-stage startup and grow with the company

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Interact with customers, analyze their data, understand their pain points,
and develop new product features and new products

\- Build predictive models using sophisticated algorithms and data extracted
from the web and other sources

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Ideally experience with analyzing data sets, formulating data problems, and
building machine-learned models

\- Familiarity with Python, Java/Scala, or R preferred

CONTACT

\- <https://www.slice-data.com>

\- hiring@slice-data.com

------
wmeredith
Kansas City Design/Dev Agency: Server-Side Web Application Developer

We're hunting a good backend developer. We do a lot of PHP/MySQL work, but if
you're a good programmer with other server side experience, feel free to
contact us. We're small which means freedom, but you'll also have to take out
your own trash and it's not really a cog-in-a-machine kind of deal. We're
developing a couple products internally, but we're primarily funded by client
work, so it takes priority.

We work on dual screen Mac workstations with nice Steelcase chairs. We're
closed between Christmas and New Year's. We work hard and wear a lot of hats,
but it's a laid back shop.

You can see our CraigsList ad here:
<https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3516242208>

If you're interested, feel free to contact me directly at wade [at]
voltagecreative [dot] com. I'm the agency Project Manager and UX Specialist.

------
Peroni
Globaldev - London, UK: Ruby Engineers & Ruby on Rails Developers - Permanent
& Contract

<http://globaldev.co.uk/jobs>

With a portfolio of over 7,500 sites, we’re the largest social network you’ve
probably never heard of. One of the world’s leading social discovery and
dating companies, we’re the Facebook for people who haven’t met yet – enabling
people to find new friends and partners online for fun and adventure in real
life.

We’re looking for 2-3 expert Ruby engineers & RoR Developers to help us build
a series of major enhancements to our dating platform and infrastructure over
the next 12 months. It's a fantastic place to work where you'll be surrounded
by incredibly talented developers working on big data problems and we are
working hard to ensure we provide the best environment for Ruby/RoR Devs in
London.

For more info or to apply email me - sbuckley@globaldev.co.uk

------
joealba
Providence, Rhode Island (full-time)

Web Application Developer - Ruby on Rails Rhode Island Interactive / NIC /
RI.gov

Job Description

Rhode Island Interactive would like to add an additional Web developer and
DevOps specialist to its small team in Providence, RI. A subsidiary of NIC,
Inc. [Nasdaq:EGOV], we make award-winning online services for the state of
Rhode Island and manage the RI.gov portal.

Working primarily in our office here in Providence RI, you'll be programming
in the Ruby language using the Rails framework and test-driven development
practices to build complex Web applications. Your applications will have an
immediate impact, helping our state government serve its citizens and business
efficiently.

Skills & Requirements

Applicants should have 2+ years experience with Ruby on Rails, be comfortable
managing code with git and writing automated tests using RSpec, MiniTest and
Capybara. You'll be provided opportunities to build on your current skills,
but you get some bonus points for experience with MongoDB, Oracle, Java, Perl,
PHP, Puppet. Strong communications skills are also an important trait, as you
will be collaborating with our team and state decision makers to map out the
best way to bring an offline paper process online.

About Rhode Island Interactive / NIC / RI.gov

Benefits include a comprehensive health package for employee and
spouse/dependents, matching 401k contributions, and attendance to training
sessions and conferences. Additional advancement opportunities are available
if you are interested in relocating to other NIC operations around the
country.

How to apply

If this sounds like a career you would enjoy, please send a resume and cover
letter to rijobs@egov.com. Include URLs and information about projects you
have worked on, any open source contributions you have made, and your Github
profile or other appropriate CV links as applicable.

------
auston
Miami, FL (full-time, intern)

1SaleADay - <http://1saleaday.com/>

\-------------------------------------------------------

1SaleADay is the place to shop for deep discounts every day. We curate
products for our customers in a few different categories & have been steadily
growing since inception.

\-------------------------------------------------------

1SaleADay is looking for a ruby on rails developer to join the web development
team. We are looking for a developer with significant know how & curiosity to
work on our customer facing website & back office web applications. Your work
will be used on multiple devices & third party platforms.

As a developer we believe your most important trait should be the ability to
deal with ambiguity, followed by a militant discipline for thorough testing.
It's also very important that you have great communication skills because you
will be acting as your own product manager - requiring you to coordinate with
other departments within the organization.

If you believe that: PHP is a shallow and pendantic Passable isn't the same as
passing That you can always be improving your body (of work) Code clarity is
more important than code brevity

and you have a proficiency in: Ruby 1.8+ Rails 2.3+ Database architecture SQL
Queries Gem architecture & development GIT Version control

plus you have familiarity with: MongoDB Queue systems Code refactoring &
optimization

You should reach out to us!

If you have most or all of the above & experience in: Deployment Architectures
for Ruby on Rails JavaScript CSS 2 & 3 XHTML & HTML5 CSS Frameworks (LESS or
SASS) Using Templating Languages (HAML?) Twitters Bootstrap Framework

\-------------------------------------------------------

Email us anytime: dev@1saleaday.com

------
bkanber
Tidal Labs (<http://tid.al>) -- Anywhere in the US (but we're based in NYC)

We're hiring a web developer: PHP, JS, HTML, CSS. Any level of experience is
welcome to apply. We don't care if you've never worked pro before, but you'll
still need to have built websites (even if just for fun) in order to be
considered.

Tidal is a syndicated CMS that powers websites for people like Pepsi, Teen
Vogue, Lucky Magazine, Details, Bob Vila, and many more awesome brands. We
build interactive websites that make lots of people happy.

As a team, we highly value learning and growth. We'll make sure you're better
tomorrow than you are today, every day.

Your job will be to help conceive and implement new features on websites.
You'll also be able to interact with our great clients directly, you'll have a
high level of autonomy, and you'll really be able to own your work.

Email php@tid.al if you're interested!

------
madh
Practice Fusion (<http://practicefusion.com>) - San Francisco

We're looking for talented engineers who want to revolutionize healthcare with
life-saving technology for doctors and patients. We make web-based EMR
(electronic medical record) software. We're growing quickly and have over
200,000+ users serving over 50+ million patients are are the #1 EMR in the
country. We have great office in the heart of SF and a fantastic company
culture.

Some of the stack here is ASP.NET/ActionScript, but we're quickly moving
headstrong into HTML5 and Javascript. I'm building out a small team that will
work on web (HTML5, Backbone.js, Ruby, Rails) and mobile (HTML5, iOS native)
apps. We'll also be doing some web scraping and data extraction too.

If this sounds like fun, feel free to contact me directly at hparmar [at]
practicefusion.com.

------
AdamGibbins
Boston, MA - TIM Group (previously youDevise) are hiring a Senior Linux
Sysadmin.

We're a 100 person market leading financial software firm with offices in
Boston, New York, London and Hong Kong. Rated one of the fastest growing tech
companies in the UK by The Sunday Times
([http://www.fasttrack.co.uk/fasttrack/leagues/dbtechDetails.a...](http://www.fasttrack.co.uk/fasttrack/leagues/dbtechDetails.asp?siteID=3&compID=3219&yr=2012)).

We're a continually iterating self managed team doing awesome things with
Puppet, MCollective, Ruby, Graphite, Logstash, KVM, MySQL, MongoDB, JVMs and
continuous deployments.

We'd love to talk to you, please get in contact with any questions.

Official job spec: [http://www.timgroup.com/careers/current-vacancies/system-
adm...](http://www.timgroup.com/careers/current-vacancies/system-
administrator-linux)

------
jabbett
ACT.md (<http://act.md>) - Boston, Massachusetts

At ACT.md, we're building web and mobile apps that will transform how
patients, their families, and all their medical providers work together to
deliver life-saving care. We may even transform American healthcare while
we're at it — creating a paradigm shift from the inefficient work of
disconnected individuals to the transparent and fine-tuned collaboration of
care teams.

We're currently a small group housed at the Harvard Innovation Lab, but we're
funded and looking to grow the User Experience and Engineering teams.
Specifically:

    
    
      - UI engineer (Backbone.js/HTML5/CSS3)
      - Mobile web developer (your framework of choice)
      - Back-end engineer (Python/Flask/SQLAlchemy, MySQL)
    

Nitty gritty details are at <http://act.md>

Thanks!

------
fmavituna
Mavituna Security (<http://www.mavitunasecurity.com/>) - Anywhere in the world
(we're a virtual team - REMOTE)

Mavituna Security is a leading innovator in the field of automated security
testing and creator of Netsparker: the world's first false-positive-free web
application security scanner. (<http://www.mavitunasecurity.com/netsparker/>)

We're looking to recruit a talented and experienced growth hacker who will
lead the ongoing development and execution of our growth strategy, both for
our established (and profitable) Netsparker business, as well as our new SaaS
venture, which will launch very soon.

More info: <http://www.mavitunasecurity.com/growth-hacker/>

------
jefftala
Mobile Developer @ Frank & Oak in Montreal, Canada.

<http://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#job12>

RESPONSIBILITIES:

Enhance, build, optimize our Frank & Oak mobile application Ensure strong
optimization and functionality and monitor app technical performance Work with
our UX specialists to ensure optimal experience Analyze, review, and modify,
mobile systems by designing, maintaining, documenting, testing, developing,
and monitoring

REQUIREMENTS:

Bachelor/Master degrees in Computer Science or Computer Engineering is a plus
Solid knowledge of mobile development technologies (iOS, Android) Great
knowledge of web development technologies (PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, HTML)
Ability to work independently. Ability to manage multiple tasks, deadlines and
priorities. Proficiency in both French & English is a plus

------
vikram
Newman Online. London, UK.

We are looking for a Python Developer. We allow plenty of home working, but if
you do come into the office, you get free tickets to the cinema we work above
(and free barista made coffee).

There's a lengthy description at
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/9f7647ee-3c66-11e2-961a-fb...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/9f7647ee-3c66-11e2-961a-fb3a8870608d)
but in short we want someone with a lot of Python, who isn't scared by legacy
code, and who doesn't require managing. We offer a lot of flexibility and
freedom for the right candidates.

Development is run by developers, so we use sexy technologies when they are
appropriate. We let people choose what they want to work on, but sometimes we
all have to chip in on the grotty stuff.

Do checkout the advert or email us at jobs@newmanonline.org.uk with any
questions.

------
seanmccann
San Francisco

Intrans

Ruby Engineers, Mobile Engineer, interns

The last 50 years has seen the reinvention of almost every major industry
except for one: Trucking. Intrans is here to change that by deploying the
world's first mobile platform for on-demand freight shipping. Over $30 billion
dollars a month is spent trucking freight around the US, without it, the
country would grind to a halt overnight. In such a massive market, it's hard
to believe that the entire industry today still runs on phones and fax
machines, but until now, it has. This means hundreds of millions of dollars
worth of freight capacity goes unfilled every month due to the old-school
inefficiencies of the industry. We are changing that.

If you're ready to change the trucking industry, send your resume and GitHub
profile to jobs@intrans.com. We're also looking for summer engineering
interns.

------
oonny
Touchstorm (<http://www.touchstorm.com>) - NYC, but can work from anywhere in
the USA.

We distribute video. You’ll have a clean sheet to play on, a wildly energetic
team to collaborate with, and the entrepreneurial excitement that accompanies
extreme growth. You’ll also have the stability and project variety that comes
from being owned by a fast-growing digital company.

This is a great opportunity to help shape the future of video delivery and
distribution. We are looking for a Front-end Developer (with PHP knowledge) to
join an agile development team working on our consumer facing web
applications. We welcome H1B candidates. You can find more details on
requirements and how to apply here: <http://authjo.bz/j/15403>

------
auston
Miami, FL (full-time, intern - LOCAL ONLY)

1SaleADay - <http://1saleaday.com/>

\-------------------------------------------------------

1SaleADay is the place to shop for deep discounts every day. We curate
products for our customers in a few different categories & have been steadily
growing since inception.

\-------------------------------------------------------

1SaleADay is looking for a ruby on rails developer to join the web development
department. We are looking for a developer with significant know how,
curiosity & experimental experience to work on our customer facing website &
back office web applications. Your work will be used on multiple devices &
third party platforms.

As a developer we believe your most important trait should be the ability to
deal with ambiguity, followed by a militant discipline for thorough testing.
It's also very important that you have great communication skills because you
will be acting as your own product manager - requiring you to coordinate with
other departments within the organization.

If you believe that:

    
    
      * PHP is a shallow and pendantic
      * Passable isn't the same as passing
      * That you can always be improving your body (of work)
      * Code clarity is more important than code brevity
    

and you have a proficiency in:

    
    
      * Ruby 1.8+
      * Rails 2.3+
      * Database architecture
      * SQL Queries
      * Gem architecture & development
      * GIT Version control
    

plus you have familiarity with:

    
    
      * MongoDB
      * Queue systems
      * Code refactoring & optimization
    

\-------------------------------------------------------

You should reach out to us: dev@1saleaday.com!

\-------------------------------------------------------

 __ __ __ __* BONUS SECTION __ __ __ __ __*

\-------------------------------------------------------

If you have most or all of the above & experience in:

    
    
      * Deployment Architectures for Ruby on Rails
      * JavaScript
      * CSS 2 & 3
      * XHTML & HTML5
      * CSS Frameworks (LESS or SASS)
      * Using Templating Languages (HAML?)
      * Twitters Bootstrap Framework
    

\-------------------------------------------------------

Email us anytime: dev@1saleaday.com

~~~
aioprisan
"PHP is a shallow and pendantic" Really? First of all, you're missing a noun.
Second, you're not a PHP fan? Great, we get it, but maybe it wouldn't be the
best thing ever to post that in a job post looking to attract talent. Or maybe
you think it's easier to attract the right kind of talent? I love Rails,
Python and nodejs as much as the next guy, but there's no such thing as the
perfect tool for all the jobs.

~~~
auston
It was a joke, we're all polyglot developers. No need to take such great
offense. Also, thanks for the correction, changing it in future posts.

------
harel
London, UK - Glow

Glow is on a rapid growth curve and are currently looking to assemble a super
team of great developers to work in our West End office. We’ll do everything
we can to make you feel at home. We have fun challenges to offer, playing with
big data, scalability, machine learning, analytics, user interface and we're
always willing to learn new things.

We cook with Python, Javascript, a large dose of other cutting edge
technologies and a healthy mix of social and advertising APIs. If you think
you can hack it, we'd love to hear from you. You can apply using the "apply"
button below or email to careers@thisisglow.com

A bit more info:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/london_forhire/comments/150v91/hirin...](http://www.reddit.com/r/london_forhire/comments/150v91/hiring_python_and_javascript_developers_for_a/)

------
witten
EnergySavvy - Seattle, WA

EnergySavvy is looking to add to an amazing development team working with
cutting-edge, modern technologies. Do you love working on challenging software
implementation problems? Do you spend your free-time learning new programming
languages and contributing to open-source projects? If so, you'll thrive in
EnergySavvy's quick-paced, collaborative atmosphere.

We're a small but rapidly growing software company with the mission of
transforming how energy efficiency is delivered by combining user experience
and software technology to deliver software-as-a-service solutions our
customers and users love. Our software helps people make their houses more
energy efficient, addressing a major source of energy waste in this country
that impacts our energy independence and contribution to global climate
change.

As a software engineer at EnergySavvy, you'll work with Django, Python,
jQuery, nginx and PostgreSQL, and deploy your creations early and often to
live customers.

Requirements:

* You're passionate about learning web technologies, and have experience with modern engineering techniques (Mercurial/Git, staging, continuous integration, etc)

* You have a Computer Science degree or equivalent with a strong foundation in data structures and algorithms

* You have programming experience in one or more of C/C++, Python, Ruby, Javascript, C#/Java About EnergySavvy

EnergySavvy is a Seattle-based software company focused on energy efficiency.
EnergySavvy's flagship product, Optix, is an energy efficiency management
system that helps utilities achieve their cost-effective savings goals. Optix
drives program success by engaging customers, streamlining stakeholder
interactions and providing real-time analytics.

We have a great team, wonderful customers, supportive investors, and we are
growing quickly in a massive and important space. We are an investor-funded
company with real customers, real revenues and a reality-based plan to scale.
Learn more about EnergySavvy's company and culture.

~~~
don_quirley
Are you looking for junior or senior engineers?

~~~
witten
Yes.

------
jtwaleson
Mendix <http://www.mendix.com/> (Rotterdam, The Netherlands) is on a hiring
spree.

    
    
      Looking for:
      - Software Development Manager
      - Devs (JS, C#, Java, Scala)
      - Cloud Engineers (*nix, Puppet, Python, DNS, HTTP, etc),
      - System Engineers (Hardware, Networking, etc)
    

Mendix is a fast growing Agile PaaS (100%+ per year revenue growth for the
last 7 years) with HQ in Boston and R&D in Rotterdam.

We're not some startup that's hoping to score a big hit, we're trying to
change the world of software development.

If you've read "Blue-collar knowledge workers will save the economy"
([http://seldo.com/weblog/2012/08/30/software_developers_can_s...](http://seldo.com/weblog/2012/08/30/software_developers_can_save_the_economy)),
well, that's basically what we are doing.

We cater mostly to large businesses and deliver applications through our
network of partners.

We're looking for a Software Development Manager to orchestrate R&D (25+
people) and report to the CTO.

    
    
      You should:
      - have a hands-on mentality
      - be a great fit with the team
      - have at least 10 years of experience in software
       engineering, including hands-on programming skills
      - think that Agile/SCRUM is a good idea
      - speak Dutch
    

This is a tough job but the salary will match.

We're also looking for very good developers / system engineers.

We work with the languages listed above, but if you're very good you can
probably learn them soon enough.

Our team is great and we've had multiple international developers, however,
relocation is required.

You can contact jobs@mendix.com and find more information at
<http://mendix.com/jobs>

If you are interested in delivering applications using our platform: we have
jobs for that in the US (Boston), the UK (Milton Keynes) and The Netherlands.
Or you can sign up to become a partner!

------
afletcher
Mediatonic - <http://mediatonicgames.com/>

London, UK - Fulltime

Mediatonic is an award winning independent games developer based in Soho,
London. We work across a range of different digital platforms (HTML5, Flash,
mobile, console) building original games in partnership with the likes of
Disney, Cartoon Network, SEGA, Sony, Nintendo, EA, Pixar and Warner Brothers.

We use analytics to support the creative process and are looking for a data
engineer to help grow our analytics platform. If you have experience working
with big data technologies such as Hadoop, Hive and HBase or are passionate
about developing in that area then please get in touch.

See <http://mediatonicgames.com/> for more details.

~~~
sycren
Love the website design, works really well for your domain. Any junior data
engineer positions going?

Just a heads up, the link for jobs in the footer
(<http://jobs.mediatonicgames.com/>) seems to be pointing in the wrong
direction as opposed to the navigation at the top
(<http://mediatonic.theresumator.com/>)

------
robg
Build the API for brain health

Boston -

We're developing wearable and mobile technologies to measure and manage the
health effects of life, work, and play. Our mission is to optimize brain
function through personalized analytics and software. Seeking mobile and web
developers with a history of shipping.

Say hello@neumitra.com.

------
ghotli
\------------------------------------

Mosaik Solutions | Memphis, TN | Full Time | Relocation Available

\------------------------------------

8 Fortune 100 clients, Growing Stable Company, Great Benefits, Technical
Freedom

\------------------------------------

\------------------------------------

Leader, Teacher, Software Generalist

\------------------------------------

"looking for a leader that loves to teach, to help solve architectural grade
problems, and to help set the bar for technical prowess"

\------------------------------------

Here at Mosaik Solutions we’re building a platform for making sense of
everyone’s big geospatial datasets. For twenty years we’ve been collecting all
of the world’s cell coverage information, but for the last three we’ve
transformed our business into a full blown software engineering and data
visualization shop. Our mission is to provide our clients with quality
solutions to their big geospatial data analysis and visualization needs
whether they want the raw data analyses, an API, a beautiful infographic, or
full blown custom applications that leverage our data, or theirs.

We believe that healthy teams are comprised of happy people that all have
something exceptional and unique to bring to the table. At this point in our
growth we’re looking for another leader that loves to teach, to help solve
architectural grade problems, and to help set the bar for technical prowess.
We don’t care if you’re experienced with our specific technologies, we just
expect that you’re the kind of person that not too long from now you’ll know
more about them them than anyone else. If you think this sounds like you (or
the person you’re destined to become!), send us an email at hr@mosaik.com with
your resume, a short letter, and anything else that would help us understand
why you’re so awesome that we should hire you post haste.

\------------------------------------

Ruby, Python, C, EC2, Chef, Backbone, D3, Bootstrap, PostGIS, Cassandra,
ElasticSearch, Redis, OpenLayers, Varnish, HAProxy, Mapserver, Mapnik,
Logstash, Graphite, Logstash...

\------------------------------------

<https://workforpie.com/companies/mosaik-solutions/>

<http://www.mosaik.com/>

\------------------------------------

~~~
jayzalowitz
Whats up memphis!

------
rgovind
Encameo is hiring a front end + iOS/Android mobile app developer. We are
looking for someone who has published apps on app store(s). We work on second
screen solutions for Hollywood. We target both movies and TVs. We are three co
founders (One serial entrepreneur/one software engineer/one executive producer
in hollywood). We are currently in talks with TV networks and studios.

We are looking for part time employees...location is not a constraint but Bay
area is preferred. At this point, we only offer equity as compensation(All of
us are currently working for equity)

Craigslist ad...

<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cpg/3511943284.html>

If you are interested, send me an email (Address in my profile).

------
bound008
Elastic (YC W'11) <http://elasticsales.com/about/> and <http://close.io/> \-
Mountain View, CA

 _Great team with an opportunity to grow personally and professionally._ We'll
take good care of you ( free lunch and free commute (ridepal.com) from SF )
_Work from home wednesdays!_ Team Activities *We believe in working smarter
and not harder.

Opportunities: Hackers and Hustlers.

If you are passionate about selling or passionate about code, I am not saying
you have to join our team. But you should at least come by for lunch and meet
us.

jason ( my email address is at ) elasticsales ( and then a dot ) com or call
me at 650-618-3138

------
divshare
Detroit, MI (Remote OK)

PHP/Javascript/HTML5 Generalist to Help Lead Startup to Glory

A New Chapter

DivShare is seeking a driven developer to join the team. A guru on the
frontend with chops on the backend. Specifically, HTML5/CSS3 and Javascript on
the front and PHP and SQL around back. You will assist with current code
troubleshooting while primarily leading development of the reiteration of the
service. A great opportunity to work with a creative startup en route to
disruption. This is a temp-to-perm position. 30-40 hours a week ongoing; the
more the merrier. DivShare is based in the Motor City but you are based
anywhere. Pay commensurable with experience. Ideal Pay/Equity split.

The Ideal Teammate

You meet our prerequisites of being a fast learner who can pick up new
frameworks quickly. You are results oriented and passionate about fast,
compliant, and functional code. You have an ambition to build something great.
You ship fast and often.

Your Experience

\- Proficient in PHP and Javascript \- Ability to quickly diagnose and resolve
PHP and MySQL bugs \- Large user systems and media streaming \- XFS, Lighttpd,
Apache, Linux, MySQL \- Building for the mobile web \- Responsive web sites
that gracefully degrade across devices \- Up-to-date on HTML5 and enthusiastic
about implementing the latest standards

Bonus Experience

\- Java \- PostgreSQL and/or Nginx \- Payment systems \- Implementing third-
party APIs \- Building highly scalable architecture

Let's Chart New Territory!

Play a major role in sailing the ship of an established startup. Advancement
encouraged. Let us know what you've done and what you'd like to do.

Important: tell us why you would be the perfect fit and what your ideal career
looks like. Are you determined to ship good code fast? What are your key
strengths? Weaknesses? What's more important, pay or equity or a combination
of both? Be honest!

Please include a link to your portfolio, github and/or any other code samples
or information you find relevant.

Let's chat! Mail: divsharellc at gmail

------
alq
Datadog (<http://www.datadoghq.com>) New York, NY - Full-time python hackers
(pandas, scipy, numpy, hadoop), devops engineers (aws, haproxy, cassandra,
kafka, redis, etc.) and support engineers.

 __tl;dr __We are a monitoring service, processing hundreds of billions of
records every day. Hard problems, great team, paying customers, real-time
python stack.

 __What makes us different? __Datadog is a product for you, developers,
webops. So when you join Datadog, you have a strong and direct voice in the
making of the product.

Interested? Apply at <http://jobs.datadoghq.com>

------
lylo
FreeAgent (<http://www.freeagent.com>)

Full Time, Edinburgh UK or remote. Opportunities for Ruby Engineers,
Operations staff and and Engineering Managers

FreeAgent is a cloud accounting web app developed in Ruby using Rails. We're
the market leader in the UK with nearly 30,000 paying customers. We have
enormous ambition and need smart people to come and help us realise it.

We're looking for Ruby Engineers of all levels, Operations staff as well as
Engineering Managers, to come and join our outstanding team.

If you have experience working on high-traffic commercial web apps, ideally
but not necessarily in Ruby, please drop us a line at jobs@freeagent.com.

------
dmgrow
Lucidchart - Salt Lake City, UT

Lucidchart is a rapidly growing tech startup looking for great backend
software engineers to join us at our headquarters in Utah. At Lucidchart, we
build killer graphical web applications requiring highly available, secure and
scalable backend services. Talent and ability to learn are more important than
years of experience. You may have seen Lucidchart demoed during the second
Google I/O 2012 keynote:

<http://t.co/sd6GgZvy>

We're hiring BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. Lucidchart runs with various
decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, PHP, MongoDB and MySQL.
At Lucidchart, your responsibilities would include enhancing existing
services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party applications and
ensuring services are highly reliable and scalable.

Requirements:

* Talent

Recommended experience:

* Have built large products / applications

* Scala or Java

* PHP

* MySQL or other relational database

* NoSQL databases (MongoDB especially desirable)

* Opscode Chef or Puppet

* Cloud computing (AWS)

We're also hiring FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. We build killer graphical web
applications that push the boundaries of what's possible in the browser.
Lucidchart is powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the
Internet, optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from an
installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements:

* Talent

Recommended experience:

* Have built large products / applications

* Javascript

* Google Closure compiler/library

* CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation

* jQuery

* node.js

* Native app development on Android and/or iOS

* Facebook APIs

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
nbclark
San Francisco, CA (full-time) DoubleDutch - <http://doubledutch.me>

We're looking for ambitious iOS/Android/web/backend developers to help bring
mobile to the enterprise. We offer competitive salaries and equity (of
course), but also offer a great work environment based out of the Mission. We
already have top technology companies using our software (Cisco, HP, Adobe,
etc.) and are looking to get our software in the hands of as many
professionals as we can.

To learn a little more, visit <http://doubledutch.me/about>, or email me
directly at nclark _at_ doubledutch.me

Thanks!

------
pretzel
QuBit - London

We just got our Series A (and got the founder of Business Objects, Bernard
Liautaud on our board) and are looking to bump up our Eng team! We're hiring
across the board: <http://www.qubitproducts.com/about/jobs/> (Email
careers@qubitproducts.com and mention that you came from Hacker News)

If you want to help the biggest companies in the UK (and soon the world!)
figure out exactly what they should be doing with their web sites, and do
interesting things with the most complete data set about visitors interactions
with them, come talk to us! It's going to be a great year.

~~~
brudolph
Are you guys hiring outside of the UK? Specifically, are you hiring from the
US?

------
LD82736
Palo Alto, CA

imo.im FULL TIME and INTERN Software Engineers

Based in Palo Alto, imo is a fast growing startup founded and funded by one of
the first 10 employees at Google. We’re building products that help millions
of people around the world connect with their friends and make new friends.
We’re a closely-knit team made up mostly of engineers including top TopCoders,
ACM ICPC World Finalists and medalists of the International Olympiads in
Informatics. Our team is highly motivated, hardworking and loves to solve
problems. At imo, you will be challenged and inspired daily.

Apply at <http://imo.im/jobs>

------
martian
San Francisco - Thumbtack - Software Engineer

Thumbtack is Amazon for services. A quarter of a million businesses have
listed on Thumbtack, and we connect those businesses with new customers
everyday. Unlike many startups, we're well on our way to being profitable.

Our small team is dedicated to excellent engineering and design. We eat meals
together everyday cooked by an in-house chef. We work in a beautiful old
warehouse in SOMA.

<http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering> and <http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

Email chris at thumbtack with questions.

------
oztune
New York, NY (full-time) appFigures <http://www.appfigures.com>

If you're an app developer it's likely you already know us. We're a small,
self-funded team creating the best tools for developers and researchers to
analyze the app stores.

We are growing at a rapid pace and are searching for:

\- A lead front end developer with expertise in js, css, html, and working
knowledge of front end libraries such as Backbone.js and Angular.js.

\- An experienced customer support representative who knows how to make people
smile.

To apply please visit <http://www.appfigures.com/jobs>

------
jconnolly
The Ladders - New York City

Looking for full time on-site developers.

We hire passion, not skills. If you'd describe yourself as a polyglot, prize
code quality and clarity, please do get in touch.

Some tech we use across our company: Java, Scala, Backbone.js, Storm,
RabbitMQ, Puppet, Sass, Responsive Design, Objective-C and on and on. Ideal
candidates probably have at least 5-7 years experience

Here's the "job description", if you are interested, you can email me
directly: jconnolly@theladders.com

\--

We’re looking for a few good programmers to join our team and help us achieve
our mission of “the right person for the right job.”

Instead of giving you a list of buzzwords to describe the role, we’ll tell you
about a project we started recently: A few months back, a small team of
engineers and designers at The Ladders got together to design a new product.
We started off by interviewing some of our customers to learn about their
needs. Using that information, we held design studios and brainstorming
sessions to flesh out what the actual features and user experience would be
like.

On the front-end, we decided to build a new Javascript-powered rich UI using
responsive design techniques. Many people are working on responsive design for
content-based sites, but few are doing it for browser-based applications. On
the back-end, we designed an Event Driven Architecture that makes use of Event
Sourcing. Instead of updating a relational database in-place when things
change, we store a series of discrete application events. We can then replay
those events to create the state of the world at any point in the past, right
up to the present. (Yes, we’ve built a time machine!)

Does this sound like the sort of thing you’d like to do? If it is, we’d like
to hear from you.

In return for your passion and commitment to code quality, you’ll enjoy an
awesome work environment with perks like: Unlimited vacation days! Yes,
unlimited! Quarterly hackathons A game room and a well-stocked kitchen
Exciting events including holiday parties, picnics, talent shows, pumpkin
carving and more Company sponsored athletic teams Competitive salary, bonus
and stock options Health/Dental/Vision Insurance, 401K

------
tow21
Timetric is looking for python/django/javascript/devops engineers to help us
build the best data visualization platform available anywhere.

We're a small, motivated team. We've spent a lot of effort getting rid of
process, and I've never been in a team which can deploy faster or more
frequently.

And we're backed by a solid sales team who know how to get users for our
products (and pay the bills!)

We want smart, interesting people with a passion for making usable systems.

There are job descriptions at <http://timetric.com/about/jobs/> \- or just
email us at jobs@timetric.com

~~~
elbear
Hi, tow21. I can't tell from the wording of your ad. Do you accept remote
workers or only people in London?

------
gduffy
Dropcam, San Francisco, CA. Full-time and intern (onsite only).
<https://www.dropcam.com/jobs>

Dropcam's cloud service accepts more incoming video per minute than YouTube.
We make a Wi-Fi camera and cloud service that allows users to monitor their
home or small business from anywhere in the world using apps for iOS, Android,
PC, and Mac.

We have some of the most challenging software engineering problems in the
world, e.g.:

    
    
      * streaming low-latency, live video over consumer wifi networks
      * storing up to 30 days of video per camera
      * analyzing video for significant events (computer vision)
      * refining a user experience that "just works" whether you are sharing babies'
        first steps or catching a burglar (or monitoring your pets, keeping an eye on
        your small business, providing in home medical care...)
    

Here's just a couple of the articles written about us this year:

[http://allthingsd.com/20121227/the-story-of-dropcam-a-
little...](http://allthingsd.com/20121227/the-story-of-dropcam-a-little-
hardware-start-up-with-its-head-in-the-cloud/)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/11/nyregion/an-improvised-
tra...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/11/nyregion/an-improvised-trap-for-a-
burglar-who-made-himself-at-home.html?_r=0)

We are hiring software engineers and product managers (both software and
hardware). Dropcam is an amazing place to work. Why? Here are just a few
reasons:

    
    
      * Spend more time working on the product vs being in meetings.
      * Every employee can access our sales dashboard so you know how the company is 
        doing/growing. (5x annual revenue growth in 2012)
      * We bring in catered lunch every day but not dinner, so you don't feel bad going 
        home to recharge.
      * Like big data? We measure it in Petabytes, not Terabytes (unlike your average
        "web scale" startup :)
      * I personally fly employees on helicopter tours of the San Francisco Bay (you 
        can even bring friends). It's a lot of fun!
    

What more would you like to know? Drop me an email at my first name @
dropcam.com or apply at <https://www.dropcam.com/jobs>

------
wangthony
TOBI // San Francisco area // Full-time, Local (Relocation OK)

What you should know about us:

o Great tech: learn & master Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, Git, and more

o Cool & interesting opportunities in growth, social, mobile, international,
big data, predictive analytics, supply chain logistics, warehouse operations,
etc.

o Unique and empowering engineering culture: tech makes key decisions, with no
managers, PMs, or “business people” to get in the way

o Profitable and growing with a huge market (H&M, Zara, Forever 21, Nasty Gal,
Gilt), AND self-funded!

o Competitive base salary + generous bonus plan paid out 2x/year

Email us at engjobs (at) tobi.com for details. Thanks!

------
splay
Splay -- New York, London, Tokyo. Full-time and contract. (onsite and global
remote, relocation)

We design, build and operate a handful of high profile ecommerce properties
which double in scale/sales every six months. We've got hard problems to solve
but our work is rewarding and allows us the privilege of continuous
innovation.

We don't operate with any dogma about any specific technologies or process. We
get shit done. We are entering a new phase of growth, requiring some
additional engineering muscle.

Send us your best work to date. We'll get in touch if there is potential fit.
(info@splaynewyork.com)

------
cdrxndr
## SEEKING FREELANCER ##

Looking for a talented ActionScript developer with experience working with
Adobe AIR 3 to cross-compile apps for iOS and Android (both mobile and tablet
environments). Pure-play development, with design assets and functional
specifications to be provided.

Key skills:

* Strong Flash/Flex development skills with examples of interactive interfaces with 2-D animations

* Experience interacting with native-hooks and mobile UI - e.g., accelerometer, single touch flick/swipe - via AIR

Nice to have:

* Experience developing child-oriented games (e.g., simple mechanics)

* Ideally can work on-site in NYC, but remote is fine.

Nondisclosure, noncompete, etc. required.

Contact: iamanonon@outlook.com

------
abailin
Pradux, New York City (Soho) [full time & intern]

Pradux is hiring in NYC. We're a very small team that is revolutionizing the
e-commerce space. You will take ownership of major functionality of our site
and operations and will have creative freedom to GSD. Come make a meaningful
impact to a small company. We work out of WeWork Labs on Varick and Charlton,
so stop by and say hello!

Looking for:

* Web developer/hacker (full time, intern) -- we use PHP, lots of javascript, redis, memcached, aws.

* UI/UX Architects/designers (full time, intern)

Competitive salary (cash + equity). Shoot me an email if you are interested!

email: bailin at pradux com

------
senthilnayagam
Mountain View, CA Portland, OR

Hiring for: Ruby on Rails -> databases(posgres,mysql,mongodb),
caching(redis,memcache), Big Data -> hadoop,hadoop streaming hbase, cassandra,
scripting, machine learning, chef/puupet Front End -> html5, Javascript
frameworks(backbone.js, jquery, ember.js, sencha, kendo ) twitter bootstrap,
websocket,visualization(d3,js, rapahel.js, fusioncharts) mobile ->
objective-C, rubymotion

Full-time on-site only. INTERN and H1B welcome.

Competitive Salary, benefits

senthil@railsfactory.com <http://www.railsfactory.com>

------
jscheur
NoRedInk (www.noredink.com) | Full Time | Palo Alto & SF

NoRedInk is transforming education through adaptive learning and
personalization, and we're looking for a lead Rails dev & technical partner.
We're one of America's fastest growing startups, and every 0.25 seconds, a
student solves a question on our site. We solve complex and fascinating data
problems while striving to eliminate the "red ink" on students' papers and
empower tens of millions of students around the globe.

For more details about NoRedInk and the position, go here: goo.gl/qZN3Y

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology - Greater Philadelphia (Blue Bell)

Join a team of software engineers building the next generation of SaaS apps
for regulated pharma. We're growing quickly, providing many opportunities to
learn and grow.

We have new projects starting up, with Scala, Postgres, and ExtJS, although
many of our current products are Java/C#. We're looking for Software
Engineers, DBAs, Ops, and QA- <http://www.wingspan.com/careers/>

Interested? Contact gsieling@wingspan.com

------
tonystubblebine
Lift is looking for a product designer. Full writeup here:
<https://medium.com/inside-lift/a882effb686a>

------
gregcohn
Los Angeles - Full time - technical

Ad Hoc Labs (makers of Burner for iOS - <http://burnerapp.com>) are seeking
talented engineers (back-end, mobile, telephony) interested in our mission of
building a privacy and identity layer for the phone. You must have strong
fundamentals and production-scale experience. Fluency in Python a plus.

Significant equity participation and leadership responsibility are possible
for the right candidates.

Contact greg [at] adhoclabs [dot] co.

------
robdimarco
eLocal (<http://www.elocal.com>) - Conshohocken, PA (Philly burbs)

Ostensibly, the job title is Ruby Developer, but really your job involves
bringing to life the software that is used by our consumers, customers and
internal users. You will be responsible, in concert with our product and
operations teams, for feature definition, project planning and estimation,
development, testing, deployment, and maintenance. Often, we work with Ruby
and Rails, but there are many other tools in our toolbox, including
PostgreSQL, Solr, Chef, Redis, AWS, PhoneGap, and more. Our developers are
given the freedom to find the best solution, but must take on the
responsibility for a successful implementation. We are looking for an
individual who has a proven ability to ship great software regardless of the
technology.

Must Haves:

\- Eligible for work in the US \- At least 2‐5 years of relevant web
development experience \- Experience with scripting languages such as PHP,
Python, or Ruby, (Hardcore would be a +!) as well as the ability to quickly
learn and apply new technologies (we are willing to take someone without Ruby
experience assuming you have lots of web development experience and are
willing to learn) \- Experience owning, delivering and maintaining production
code or services \- Exposure developing on Linux/Unix. You don't need to be an
admin, but you need to be comfortable with a terminal shell \- Self motivated
with a strong work ethic Nice to Haves: \- Devops: Linux Administration /
Nginx / Amazon Web Services / Chef \- Data: PostgreSQL / Redis / Solr \-
Javascript: CoffeeScript / JQuery \- Mobile: Phone Gap / iOS development

------
meganelacarte
E la Carte (www.elacarte.com) Palo Alto, CA - Full time

Now Hiring in Sales, Engineering (Python/Django/Javascript), & QA/IT
www.elacarte.com/jobs

We make software and tablets for the restaurant industry, and are a YC
company. Our Presto tablets empower restaurant guests to browse the entire
menu, place orders, play games, and pay their bill without having to wait. We
have a small team making a huge impact on the restaurant industry, all while
having fun in our Palo Alto house.

------
markhelo
Wello - San Francisco (<https://www.sortbox.co/z/4k>)

Wello is looking to hire a software engineer with a passion for designing
beautiful web applications. Using 2-way video technology, Wello enables users
to workout from the comfort of their home or office with a live, professional
trainer.

As the third engineer of a highly motivated team, you will be responsible for
delivering product features that will delight customers. You will have a huge
influence in shaping our product as an early member of the team. If you are
someone that loves to build software and work in small teams, we’d love to
tell you more about the opportunity.

What makes Wello special:

Our vision is to build a recognized health and wellness platform for learning
and doing We are a small and hungry team We care deeply about great design We
are funded, generating revenue and successfully launched. Learn more about us
at <http://www.wello.co/about/>

Responsibilities:

Develop new features (backend, data analysis) while working side by side with
the rest of the team As an early employee, be a generalist and shape the
company and its culture Prototype experimental features quickly Test your own
code and deploy to production quickly and often

Requirements:

A passion for building intuitive software that delight users 3-5 years of
prior experience building consumer software Practical knowledge of building
scalable web applications Knowledge of design patterns Drive to take
initiative and ownership (Passion for health and fitness solutions trumps any
specific requirement).

Plus:

General knowledge of Django and MySQL Knowledge of a good A/B testing
framework Experience building small mobile applications on the side

A Little about the Leadership Team:

Co- founder Ann Scott Plante worked at Bain & Company. BA Dartmouth, MBA
Stanford. Fellow co-­founder, Leslie Silverglide, previously founded and sold
Mixt Greens, a quick-­service restaurant group. BA Johns Hopkins, MSc Oxford,
MBA Stanford. Amol Kher, Wello’s CTO, led teams at Netflix, Google and
Microsoft. Hands-­on Technical Advisor, Marc Haverland, led MapQuest’s
technical team as well as that of MXLogic (acquired by MacAfee).

------
joshuaxls
AngelList, San Francisco, H1B candidates welcome.

We're always ready to talk with talented, motivated designers and developers.
We've built a world-class team and will continue to do so in 2013.

Each week we help hundreds of startups raise capital and connect with talent.
Come join us in the center of the startup universe.

You can apply through our own product at
<https://angel.co/angellist/recruiting>, or email me at josh@angel.co.

------
BrandonM
EasyESI (<http://easyesi.com>) - Berkeley, CA - full-time, H1B welcome

We are a 6-person, tech-led startup that nearly hit breakeven last year and
just closed a funding round. We are looking to fill 3 positions:

Front-End/UI Engineer - Must have a good attention to detail and be able to
use and contribute to a large, modular Javascript codebase (built on dojo).
Good understanding of HTML/CSS/Javascript is a must, and a good eye for design
is a nice bonus. We support only modern browsers (no IE6 headaches), so we
have a very rich HTML/Javascript interface that relies on AJAX queries to pull
down data and perform much of the work.

Software Engineer - With just 2.5 programmers right now (our CEO has a CS PhD
but a lot of other responsibilities), we all wear many hats. Our server is
written in Java 7 and runs on the latest Jetty. We use Hibernate and Spring
with annotation-based configuration (minimal XML). We use Lucene for indexing
documents, Cassandra for logging and searching user events, MySQL for storing
relational data, and it all runs on AWS technologies. We have a separate
Python codebase for performing offline work. We strive to write all of our
code in a modular, reusable style that maximizes code-sharing and minimizes
repetition. We schedule weekly time for refactoring so that we avoid the
accumulation of technical debt. If you're sharp and you're interested in
learning how to write performant code that uses modern academic research and
operates on the latest infrastructure, you'll like this role.

Systems Engineer - We deal with many terabytes of data. We just recently
ordered a 48-bay fileserver (basically a more robust, beefed-up BackBlaze pod)
to handle our expanding storage needs over the next couple years. We need
someone with Unix experience who is comfortable in Python to help us work more
efficiently. You'll manage our AWS installations, manage our internal systems,
and help make our entire setup more robust. We're happy to hire someone with
solid fundamentals who wants to learn on the job.

Salary is competitive with other Bay-area startups. We also offer equity,
healthcare, 3 weeks of vacation and 10 holidays, and a relaxed and fun work
environment.

We consider all applicants; please apply for the position(s) you're interested
in at <http://easyesi.com/jobs.shtml>.

------
jpbutler
Boston Area (Metrowest) - Compass Aging

We're building out a set of tools to help adult children with aging parents
conquer the challenges that come along with that. We're part of Gatehouse
Ventures, so we have the environment and the mission of a startup with the
resources of a public company.

We're hiring for:

* Senior Software Engineer

* Rails Engineers

* Front-End Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

..and more.

See all the jobs here: <http://www.compassaging.com/jobs>.

I'm the hiring manager, so please feel free to reach out to me directly.

~~~
gumbo
Hi. I want to contact you regarding the available positions? What is the
preferred way to contact you? you haven't provided any email.

Thanks.

~~~
jpbutler
jason at serendeputy.com

~~~
gumbo
Thanks you. Just sent you an email.

looking forward to have a chat.

------
styloot
Pune, India - Fulltime.

Co-Founder of Styloot.com here.

Styloot.com, is a visual search engine for fashion. At 700,000 skus and 4000+
brands, we carry slightly more women apparel than Amazon and twice as many
shoes as Zappos.

We are looking to hire Python and Javascript developers.

You will be working directly with the product and will be making decisions
that directly influence the site.

You must love coding - everything else we can work around.

You must have a github repo that you are proud of. Email us if interested -
info at styloot.com

------
bpowers
Passport Parking Nashville, TN - full-time and intern for development

<http://www.passportparking.com/software>

------
eikenberry
Janrain - Downtown Portland, OR FT positions, INTERN

Lots of positions open; <http://janrain.com/about/careers/>

Small teams with lots of different technologies; Java, Scala, Haskell, Go,
Ruby, Puppet, AWS, Redis, Riak, Postgres, Mobile, and more. Flexible work
environment with easy mobility between teams.

Mature start-up w/ about 150 employees with about 1/2 being engineering. See
the website for more.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Sounds interesting, let me shoot you my resume.

------
paulaminc
Riparian Data - Watertown, MA (near Boston) Software Engineer and Product
Owner

Riparian Data is a Boston-based startup spun out of SoftArtisans, a 15 year-
old software company. Our mission: use big data technologies to make
enterprise software smarter, faster, and friendlier.

Job details: <http://www.ripariandata.com/jobs/> Send resume:
hr@ripariandata.com

------
emcienjobs
Atlanta, GA (full-time) Emcien - <http://www.emcien.com/> \-
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/ee73350c-5528-11e2-850a-9e...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/ee73350c-5528-11e2-850a-9e1769cdfd3b)

We make the most interesting software in Atlanta, and have a lot of fun doing
it. No facebook-for-cats here.

------
CMCDragonkai
Looking for a web developer + designer to become the lead instructor at
Polycademy in Australia. You'll be teaching web development and meeting up
with potential entrepreneurs.

Check out [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/28641/web-developer-
te...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/28641/web-developer-teacher-
instructor-polycademy)

------
devinegan
LaunchKey. We are a funded Las Vegas based startup that is looking for iOS and
Android developers. LaunchKey is eliminating the password in 2013. If this
sounds interesting, contact us!

<https://angel.co/launchkey#recruiting> <http://launchkey.co/>

------
khitchdee
Khitchdee (<http://www.khitchdee.com>) seeks a summer intern for 2013 at its
Allahabad office. Someone interested in music, sound and signal processing
algorithms. We're creating a screen, mouse and keyboard free recording studio
-- fully voice controlled. Email me at rohit@khitchdee.com

------
tashian
yerdle (<http://www.yerdle.com>) in San Francisco is a seed-stage, mission-
driven sharing economy startup looking for designers and full-stack
developers.

We believe we can eliminate 10-20% of retail by helping people share what they
already have with friends and family instead of buying new.

On Black Friday we launched a web app at <http://yerdle.com>, and an iOS app
(<http://yerdle.com/mobile>). Right now our stack is Rails + backbone.js +
mongodb.

We have an amazing team with backgrounds from Saatchi & Saatchi S, Walmart,
Zipcar, Sierra Club, Facebook, 350.org... and we have money in the bank.

More details: <http://www.yerdle.com/jobs>

Local candidates only, please.

Questions? I'm Carl Tashian, co-founder and vp of engineering, and you can
reach me at my first name at yerdle.com.

------
garrynewman
Walsall, England - Facepunch Studios

We're looking for anyone with a talent in game design. We don't have a set
number of positions to fill - but will seriously consider anyone with any kind
of game dev experience.

Everything is negotiable - but you should live locally/be prepared to commute
to the office daily.

If you're interested shoot us an email to jobs@facepunchstudios.com

------
davidcann
Sunnyvale, CA - Double Robotics (YC S12)

Join our small team in building the next generation of telepresence robots.
We're currently seeking an embedded C programmer, an electrical engineer, and
a designer with an eye for both software and hardware, as well as some
web/JavaScript skills.

Email jobs@doublerobotics.com with your best projects and your resume.

------
abimysoc
mySociety (<http://www.mysociety.org/jobs>) - UK

mySociety is a community of coders and technology fiends using our talents to
make the world a better place, and we're looking for web developers and
designers.

We've previously built sites and software like TheyWorkForYou.com
FixMyStreet.com WhatDoTheyKnow.com Alaveteli.org Mzalendo.com
FixMyTransport.com WriteToThem.com

We like Ruby, Perl, Python, Django, Rails, node.js, HTML, CSS, PHP and a whole
lot more. Perks include not having to commute, as we nearly all work from
home.

[http://mysocietyltd.theresumator.com/apply/olHAWM/Web-
Develo...](http://mysocietyltd.theresumator.com/apply/olHAWM/Web-
Developer.html)

[http://mysocietyltd.theresumator.com/apply/wqRSrE/Designer-F...](http://mysocietyltd.theresumator.com/apply/wqRSrE/Designer-
For-Web-And-Mobile.html)

------
tedd4u
Flickr - San Francisco, CA (Full-time, contract, H1B) We are hiring for
engineering and PM roles. Engineering: Front-end, back-end (FT and contract),
iOS, web performance devs. See details here - <http://flickr.jobs/> Oh and try
the new Flickr iPhone app out.

------
smilliken
MixRank - San Francisco, CA (full-time, intern)

Seeking: Engineers, Designer

Big data, web crawling, data visualization, machine learning. Happy to chat
with anyone— send me an email: scott@mixrank.com.

We're also hosting a friendly, casual programming competition tomorrow,
Wednesday the 2nd, in San Francisco (SoMA) at 7pm. Email me if you'd like to
drop by.

------
sooperman
WebEngage, Mumbai, India. Full-time Java developers -
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4390398&...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4390398&trk=job_nov)

We are <http://WebEngage.com>

~~~
gokulk
I am waiting for the time when Indian IT finally lets go of Java for
everything and embraces JS for a better user experience.

~~~
styloot
Hey Gokul. May be you will find my post in the same thread of interest. Would
love to talk to you. Thanks.

------
elfred
Austin, TX Chaotic Moon Studios <http://www.chaoticmoon.com/apply/studios/>
We're looking for solid mobile engineers. Specifically iOS, Android and Unity.
Apply online or email me at elfred@chaoticmoon.com.

------
brandoneggar
Thuuz Sports (<http://thuuz.com>) | Palo Alto, CA | Full Time | Python
Developer

Job Listing:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4325836](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4325836)

------
kalmanb
Hack Scala / Akka / Cassandra in beautiful New Zealand

Looking to do some travelling, join us in NZ. Exciting code, great lifestyle!

We're looking for a permanent NZ based software craftsman - more details
<http://movio.co/page/jobs/>

------
geofft
MokaFive - Redwood City, CA (between San Francisco and Palo Alto), interns
welcome, H1Bs probably welcome but I'm just an engineer so don't ask me.

MokaFive makes life easier for large corporate IT departments who have too
many computers to manage, and life better for end-users who would otherwise
have to deal with a corporate IT department that's enforcing ridiculously
restrictive policies for their own sanity. Our primary product, MokaFive
Player, delivers you a VM image of a corporate system that you can run on your
own computer (Windows or Mac). You can install whatever software you want, and
we automatically split new files into "layers", so IT can push a new base
layer that takes effect as soon as you reboot, and you can press a button and
wipe all locally-installed software including IE toolbars and other nonsense,
but keep IT-provided software and non-application files like documents. Since
it's running locally, you can get work done offline (unlike Citrix, VMware
View, etc.), and not hate your life if you're not on the LAN. There's a bunch
of security stuff like full disk encryption and so forth.

I'm specifically looking for coworkers on my team, which works on experimental
/ future products. One product that's been seeing lots of growth is MokaFive
BareMetal, a stripped-down Ubuntu derivative that boots directly into MokaFive
Player. By providing our usual management capabilities on an underlying OS you
don't have to think about, you get the benefits of our product (easier
updates, layering, single image, etc.) on corporate-owned hardware. We're also
doing some work with MokaFive for iOS to allow you to remotely access files on
your desktop from your mobile device, and doing some work with remote
filesystems as an outgrowth of that.

We're not per se a virtualization company: we don't write the hypervisor,
since other people already do a great job of that. We do write a lot of things
just above and just below the hypervisor layer, and in general a lot of
computer systems work. If you enjoy operating systems / virtualization, come
talk to us. Our core product is in C++; there is also a fair amount of open
source work to be done in various languages, and we try to be good citizens
and work with upstream. (If you're interested in making 2013 the year of Linux
on the desktop, helping Windows shops continue to use Windows as a desktop but
use Linux for drivers is an oddly great way to help bring that about -- we
regularly work to improve Linux's hardware compatibility, since we have
customers wanting to use a wide range of machines.)

See mokafive.com for more info, or send me an email (gthomas at that domain
name).

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Now composing email >:-).

------
mmurph211
Vestmark - Wakefield, MA (near Boston)

Looking for software engineers of all levels, both front end and back end. See
<http://vestmark.com/Jobs/SoftwareEngineering.html> for more info.

------
jedberg
Netflix

Los Gatos, CA -- full time

Netflix is looking for a whole bunch of folks for the streaming service.

I'm specifically looking for Site Reliability Engineers. If the idea of
building a reliable system on top of AWS excites you, let us know!

Email talent@netflix.com and let them know you saw my post on HH.

------
dougb
kWantera - Pittsburgh PA (full-time) We are an energy management early-stage
company in Pittsburgh's Strip District. We are changing the way that
businesses buy electricity in the wholesale markets. We also help companies
manage their demand and power quality issues.

See <http://www.kwantera.com> for more info.

We are looking for full-time developers to join the team in our Pittsburgh
office. We are a small group of passionate people changing the energy
procurement process. We are looking for people who take pride in their work,
like to “get things done" and want to be a part of a growing company. If you
enjoy being part of a small team where everybody contributes and like to make
a difference, then this opportunity might be for you.

• Frontend Developer: About Position: We are looking for someone to own the
design and user experience of our web apps. The ideal person will have
experience presenting complex data in easily digestible ways. Required Skills:
js, jQuery, D3, NVD3.

• Backend Developer: About Position: We are looking for someone to help us
constantly improve our backend systems. They must be familiar with various
OpenSource tools to know which ones to use, and where to develop in house
solutions. Must be able to evolve current system to meet future needs in a
timely manner and must be good at defining interfaces between components. Must
possesses superior programing skills. Required Skills: Python, Flask, Java,
MongoDb, MySQL, interest in Scala.

• DevOps: About Position: This position involves building tools to manage,
deploy, monitor, and scale our cloud infrastructure, working closely with our
development team to plan our co-location strategy, and managing costs
effectively. They will own Operations and be responsible for timely delivery
of our products. Required Skills: Debian Linux, AWS, Whirr, Python, MongoDb,
MySQL, Shell scripting..

• Lead QA Developer: About Position: We are looking for someone to build a
team around. This person will be responsible for making sure our products are
of the highest quality. Required Skills: Python, Shell Scripting, testing
frameworks.

Email careers@kwantera.com if interested.

------
kalushi
Looking for Intern Position for the summer. Bioinformatics/Computational
Biology related fields. I am a second year student in Jacobs Uni Bremen.
Preferably in Germany but anywhere would do. cheers

------
iaw
I feel like typically these threads are populated a lot quicker. I wonder if
vacation time is contributing to the reduced growth rate... Or maybe it's just
because I'm actually looking this time.

------
bruth
Work with this fabulous organization: <https://github.com/cbmi> and me:
<https://github.com/bruth>

\---

The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia - Philadelphia, PA

Senior Analyst/Programmer x2

Requirements:

• BS or MS degree in computer science, information science, or related field.

• 4+ years of programming experience with progressively more complex projects.

• Mastery of one or more programming language highly desired with a
demonstrated ability to learn new languages (Python, JavaScript, or Scala
experience is highly desirable).

• Mastery of unit and integration test design and programming frameworks such
as PyUnit or JUnit highly desired.

• Working knowledge of one or more bug tracking applications such as FogBugz
or Trac highly desired.

• Working knowledge of relational database application development highly
desired, including stored procedures, SQL, data definition language, basic
performance tuning and query optimization, and ETL techniques.

• Working knowledge of Python, JavaScript and one or more of the following
preferred: Java, PHP, C/C++.

• Working knowledge of one or more of the following web application
framework/platforms preferred: Django, Ruby on Rails, JBoss, Apache Tomcat.

• Previous experience in data modeling and applications of highly
multidimensional data types such as that derived from clinical research,
genomics, proteomics, or image analysis is preferred.

• Experience in healthcare and/or biomedical data management issues is
preferred.

• Demonstrates expert knowledge of test-driven development, unit testing, and
the importance and implementation of configuration management processes and
technologies.

• Exhibits excellent oral and written communication skills.

• Demonstrates knowledge of system integration, configuration, and deployment.

• Demonstrates ability to document code and systems.

Description:

We are seeking an experienced software development professional to join our
small, highly focused, entrepreneurial R&D application development group
within the Center for Biomedical Informatics (CBMi). As a member of our team,
your technical expertise can have an immediate impact on patient care through
our mission to accelerate pediatric research with novel applications and data
solutions. Furthermore, your work here has the potential to impact the future
of healthcare through our research into software solutions supporting genome-
enabled personalized medicine. Our research mission fosters an environment
where creativity and exploration of new technologies are promoted and
encouraged. Likely candidates should have solid experience and working
knowledge in three or more programming languages (Python, JavaScript, or Scala
experience is highly desirable) and be comfortable with one or more relational
database platforms. Our dynamic academic research environment demands an
individual with exceptional written and oral communication skills who can
rapidly translate requirements from a variety of disciplines into intuitive,
high quality software solutions that support our strategic vision. Candidates
with prior experience in the biomedical field, especially using highly complex
genomic data and/or data from electronic health records are very desirable.
Participation in one or more public open source projects is an added bonus.

More info: <http://www.chop.edu/careers/> and search for 'cbmi'

------
eyaltoledano
International Gaming League (FounderFuel Fall 2012)

Searching for graphic/web designer and a PHP developer. Situated in Quebec or
Ontario (Canada). Awesome gaming space. Lots of data. Lots of fun. :)

Contact: info@playigl.com

~~~
canadiancreed
playigl.com seems to be down?

~~~
pyre
Doesn't have any A records:

    
    
      $ dig playigl.com ANY
      <snip>
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      MX      5 ALT2.ASPMX.L.GOOGLE.com.
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      MX      30 ASPMX4.GOOGLEMAIL.com.
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      MX      10 ASPMX3.GOOGLEMAIL.com.
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      MX      10 ASPMX2.GOOGLEMAIL.com.
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      MX      1 ASPMX.L.GOOGLE.com.
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      MX      5 ALT1.ASPMX.L.GOOGLE.com.
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      MX      30 ASPMX5.GOOGLEMAIL.com.
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      TXT     "v=spf1 include:sendgrid.net ~all"
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      NS      ns1.dreamhost.com.
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      NS      ns3.dreamhost.com.
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      NS      ns2.dreamhost.com.
      playigl.com.            14400   IN      SOA     ns1.dreamhost.com. hostmaster.dreamhost.com. <snip>
    

Nameservers (Dreamhost) and Email (Sendgrid / GoogleMail)

~~~
eyaltoledano
Should be forwarding to beta. off CNAMEs.

Try beta.playigl.com

~~~
pyre
beta.playigl.com and www.playigl.com have A records (same IP). playigl.com
doesn't have an A record, so it doesn't resolve to anything.

As I understand it, you don't want playigl.com to have a CNAME, because then
the MX records wouldn't work. You need to give it an A record, and have the
webserver handle it.

------
jkolko
MyEdu - Austin, TX - Developers

Well funded startup, focused on Education

<http://www.myedu.com/join-our-team/#jobSoftwareEngineer>

------
0xa
Tumblr, New York, NY (NYC, Manhattan): FULL TIME Software Engineers (Scala,
Java), PHP Developers and a Site Reliability Engineering Lead (Linux, Nginx,
HBase, HAProxy, Memcached, and OpenTSDB)

TL;DR: Tumblr is actively hiring engineers at every layer of our technology
stack. <http://tumblr.com/jobs>

We have interesting projects for people with a knack for software design, a
nose for efficiency, and a passion for massive scale and visibility. I'll
highlight a few positions here, but you can see an awesome photo of Tommy the
Pomeranian with Mayor Bloomberg, our great benefits, and the complete listing
of open positions at <http://tumblr.com/jobs>.

Happy New Year,

Matt, Director of Engineering

* Software Engineer--Distributed Services (<http://bit.ly/QWZC0p>): Writing generic, reusable services in Scala, you will design, create and grow a blazingly fast platform for our PHP application. Being a productive coder with architecture common sense is a must, but expertise in Java or JVM tuning is a plus.

* Search Engineer (<http://bit.ly/TcOdt8>): Real-time search and architecture are your forte. Using your large-scale experience with building and innovating search backends, you will help take our search infrastructure to the next level.

* Front End/PHP Engineer (<http://bit.ly/ToF7Ya>): You are a versed engineer and perfectionist with good taste, ready to take ownership of entire features of our PHP application.

* Site Reliability Engineering Lead (<http://bit.ly/Uyy04u>): As the team lead, you are an inspiring software developer with a passion for the highly performant, fault-tolerant, massively distributed systems that make Tumblr fast, reliable and available for hundreds of millions of visitors and tens of millions of users.

About Tumblr (<http://www.tumblr.com/about>)

Founded by David Karp in New York City in 2007, Tumblr empowers millions of
users to create and explore content. Tumblr now hosts more than 87 million
blogs and 39 billion posts. We work in an open, friendly and positive
environment that encourages intellectual curiosity and a love for open source.
As engineers, we are focused on building technologies that advance massively
scaled websites. We are also excited to deliver a range of new products that
will enable users to share their own creative content, discover content, and
connect to one another in new ways.

~~~
kokosel
It's funny how you classify Scala, Java coders as engineers and PHP coders as
developers. I know it wasn't probably intended, it's just funny. :)

------
triggit
Triggit - San Francisco - Looking for a Sr. Ad server engineer.

Check out the details at: <http://triggit.com/careers>

------
newhouseb
Bubbli / Aria Glassworks - SF / Remote

We’re looking for an experienced developer to assist in development of our
python backend and API (they’re the same thing!) for our mobile app and web
presence (and maybe third parties one day). This developer will start on a
contract basis, remotely with a 2-3 month term, with the possibility of
becoming full-time. We use github, gchat and email to communicate
asynchronously, but we'll fly you out to our offices every once in a while if
you're not already local.

We run a very modern stack - nginx, gunicorn, puppet, celery, aws, redis &
postgresql. Our web API (what you'll be working on), is tiny. It uses our own
micro-framework (1148 lines of python) specifically for writing APIs built on
werkzeug (from the flask family), sqlalchemy, 1161 lines of “business” logic
and 798 lines of tests. Much of the base functionality is complete (it’s
actively serving our mobile app), which means the next stage -- your primary
responsibility -- is scaling this code and optimizing it all while continuing
to strive for irreducible complexity.

Day to day projects may include (but aren’t limited to):

* Implementing sharding logic in our python code

* Porting our code to use gevent/eventlet

* Profiling hot code areas and potentially rewriting them in C

* Investigating whether PyPy makes sense

In addition - you may be “on-call” to address server issues while you are
actively working (read: sitting at a desk). If/when you transition to full-
time these responsibilities may increase.

Bubbli is building the technology and products to make bubbles. Bubbles are
completely seamless spherical photos that you view through the window of a
portable device. We think they're the most compelling means for communicating
the real world on the flat web and millions of dollars of VC funding would
seem to agree with us. What we've built so far has actually become
surprisingly meaningful in our own lives (in capturing moments important to us
when photos aren't enough) to the point where we would be seriously sad if the
world didn't have it.

We're about ready to launch our first iOS app imminently and we need to bulk
up the team to support things when our app explodes in popularity. We're a
tiny 4 person company (2 programmers, 2 designers) company based in San
Francisco. We pay well, we're nice guys, and if you come on full time a few
months in, you'll get full benefits, a 401k, and equity.

Since we haven't launched, you can google for more...

Shoot me an email at ben@bubb.li if interested.

Also - a part time CM needed too!

------
triggit
Triggit, Full Time, San Francisco

System Admin and Ruby on Rails support engineer

<http://triggit.com/careers>

------
betadreamer
Front End Developer / Marketing Intern - Santa Monica, CA

At The Pool

In simple terms our goal is to be the 'offline' social network.

Contact me directly at: alexis@atthepool.com

------
joepestro
beRecruited.com - Fulltime, on-site

We're the nation's largest online college athletics recruiting platform, and
we're hiring.

Ruby on Rails or iOS developer? Get in touch with me:

<http://blog.berecruited.com/careers> or email me directly joe@berecruited.com
(mention you saw this post on HN)

------
alexcaps
At The Pool | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Front-End Developer (but be a
rockstar)

------
jqueryin
.CO - Miami, FL w/ Possibility of REMOTE

.CO is a cTLD domain registry with a passion for helping startups. We're a
highly profitable, bootstrapped company. Some of our partners include the
likes of 500 Startups, Startup America, Startup Weekend, LeWeb, etc.

We are looking for a _lead frontend dev_ to work as a key member of our
development team to build and deliver a world-class experience for our users.
In this role, you will be responsible for helping craft the future of our
service from a front-end, design-driven perspective. You will also be working
closely with people across engineering, product, and creative to help develop
an amazing experience for our users. You must be open to the idea of moving to
Miami, FL in the future if you wish to apply for the remote position.

You will be responsible for:

    
    
        * Provide technical development across our family of websites, including: go.co, cointernet.co, startuplife.co, and any other websites developed by the marketing or operations teams
        * Be the main front-end developer for updates and conversion optimization to these websites
        * Work with internal and external partners to review and define website improvements - including guidance and participation in wireframe development, technical requirements definition, front end development, back end development, QA testing, deployment, management - and everything in between.
        * Debug issues that arise with the performance of the websites - including making corrections directly and/or delegating tasks throughout the organization to resolve
        * Guide our organization toward an industry-leading standard of user interaction and development
        * Plan for future changes to the website, stay current with software and hardware, and make recommendations that can improve the success of the business
    

Requirements:

    
    
        * You're self sufficient, get shit done, and don't require hand-holding
        * You have a passion for startups
        * You love to build beautiful stuff for the web
        * You are an HTML and CSS expert, including HTML5
        * Have knowledge of PHP, with a desire to learn more
        * Can work from and/or cut-up PSDs
        * Have worked in a cross-functional team - either in-house or at an agency
        * Can advise designers on best practices for design as they will apply to development
        * Maybe even have a few design tendencies of your own (very nice to have!)
        * Quality and detail-oriented
    

If you'd like to know more about us and things we're working on, please don't
hesitate to ask. If you're a talented backend or fullstack dev with PHP
experience, don't hesitate to send your info as well. Our development team is
growing rapidly and we're open to bringing on additional talent. We're also in
need of a lead designer, so if you know of anybody, please let them know!

Send relevant open source contributions, CV, example work, questions, etc. to
_corey AT go.co_ and I'll be in touch.

------
bartonfink
Mapquest.com

Primarily in Denver, CO and Lancaster, PA, but we're a relatively distributed
company so go ahead and ask if you live somewhere else. As an AOL subsidiary,
we've got employees who work out of AOL offices around the world so it
wouldn't be unheard of to work from e.g. Seattle or New York if you decide
Denver's just got too much sunshine. I've also been told we will sponsor an
H1B.

Over the past year, MapQuest has brought on an almost entirely new management
team to shake things up and change the direction of the company from answering
the ? "How do I get there?" to answering the more interesting ? "Where do I
want to go?" We've released two new products in the last year (Discover and
Local, formerly known as Vibe) and are aggressively working on creating an
engineering-driven culture that actually builds things people might want to
use instead of polishing products that were cool in 2004. We've had a banner
year, and are looking to hire engineers as well as product managers to
continue this upward trend.

Among the technical roles we're looking to fill are several Ruby developers at
varying levels of expertise to help develop new products as well as one Java
developer to work with our data team and revamp various backend services (i.e.
search, geocoding and a data ingestion service that populates our location
databases). Ever since Valve leaked their company handbook, the phrase "T
shaped" has been been thrown around a lot by upper management, so you'll need
to be able to do full-stack development. We do a lot of pair programming right
now, so if you've got experience doing that, it'd be a big plus. We're
particularly interested in someone who's got very deep Rails experience to
serve as a sort of tech lead, but we have many positions open for Rails people
so if you'd be interested at all drop a line.

Product is looking to bring on people with some combination of travel industry
knowledge and mobile applications to help get the company past maps and
directions. Most of our product people have development experience, so you'll
be expected to be able to "talk shop" with the engineers you work with, but
your day- to-day responsibilities aren't going to be producing code as much as
producing ideas, pitching them to the rest of the company and helping the
engineers and designers see them through to completion.

I can definitively say that MapQuest is among the best places I've ever
worked. The office space is fantastic (Downtown Denver right off the 16th
Street Mall) and the new management team is very serious about doing things
right as we try to pivot the company away from directions and into product
development. The brand is practically a household name, the product team is
happy to listen to engineers for feedback or ideas, and we've got the
interesting position right now of being able to work like a startup except
with a large pre-build audience (I've been told that we had 40M UV's on a
brand new product on launch day, for example). You can read the company
postings here (<http://company.mapquest.com/careers/>) but I'd really enjoy
being able to answer ?'s directly. My e-mail is in my profile and please feel
free to contact me personally if you have further ?'s, want to chat, or
anything else. Happy 2013, and hope to hear from some of you soon!

~~~
leybzon
Mapquest is a great company! Do you have an opening for a senior-level
position in Engineering? I worked as CTO for the last 5 yrs and interested in
mobile and architecture.

~~~
bartonfink
Please ping me directly, but at this time, we're not looking for anything like
a CTO.

------
sanj
TripAdvisor: Newton, MA

Come help me build the future of travel.

Contact info is in my HN account.

------
sycren
Any data analyst jobs going in London?

~~~
georgespencer
Email me (address in profile).

------
esamek
Washington DC (full-time, salaried)

HelloWallet - <http://www.hellowallet.com>

By utilizing powerful new technology, findings from behavioral economics, and
a network of partnerships with industry experts, HelloWallet is able to offer
high-quality, individualized financial advice to all Americans.

Senior Software Engineer \------------------------------------ Description:

We’re looking for a solid Senior Software Engineer who does not shy away from
challenges and opportunities to lead. We¹re a fun and dynamic startup, with a
team of people who work together on everything from the latest front-end
technologies to superb database design. If you join our team, you¹ll work in
our agile engineering group, contributing your expertise to all aspects of our
application.

Responsibilities:

Build amazing interactive experiences that empower our members to increase
their financial wellness Build powerful and easy-to-use features in the
HelloWallet web and mobile applications Build the tools, systems, and
processes to support the HelloWallet service offering Build software and
services to integrate with our trusted vendor partners and client systems Work
with CTO and Product Development Team to help shape product vision Required
Skills/Experience:

5+ years experience developing commercial quality web and/or mobile
applications Advanced knowledge and demonstrated experience with Java, AJAX,
JQuery, JavaScript, and Web services (REST, SOAP) Advanced knowledge of web
technologies and protocols Experience with relational databases including
transaction management, tuning and scalability, JDBC, and Hibernate Advanced
knowledge of enterprise concepts such as security, scalability, transaction
management, and multi-threading Working knowledge of front-end technologies
(HTML, CSS, DOM) Familiarity with Scrum agile development process Desired
Experience:

Experience with Android and/or iOS is a huge plus Experience with Google Web
Toolkit (GWT) Experience with Spring framework Experience with Subversion,
Ant, Hudson, JIRA, and Linux Mathematics and/or statistics Job Benefits:

Full benefits package with competitive salary Exciting, fun, and
entrepreneurial work environment The opportunity to empower millions of U.S.
consumers to understand and manage their financial lives Free Friday Lunches
Free Time for Pet Projects We’re in downtown DC. We pay competitive rates and
have a damn good time. To apply or if you have any questions, just contact
Mitch at jobs@hellowallet.com.

Software Engineer \----------------------------------- Description: We seek
solid Software Engineers who do not shy away from challenges. We’re a fun and
dynamic startup, with a team of people who work together on everything from
the latest AJAX front-end technologies to superb database design. If you join
our team, you’ll work in our agile engineering group, contributing your
expertise to all aspects of the software.

Responsibilities

Develop features for the HelloWallet service Develop tools and systems to
support the HelloWallet service Develop software and services to integrate
with our trusted vendor partners and client systems Work with CTO and product
strategists to help shape product vision Required Skills/Experience

3-5 years experience developing commercial quality Web applications Advanced
knowledge and demonstrated experience with Java, XML, and Web services (REST,
SOAP) Experience with Java EE application servers such as JBoss, Tomcat,
WebLogic, WebSphere, etc. Working knowledge of web technologies and protocols
Desired Experience

Experience with Google Web Toolkit (GWT) Experience with Spring framework
Experience with relational databases including transaction management, tuning
and scalability, JDBC, and Hibernate Working knowledge of enterprise concepts
such as security, scalability, transaction management, and multi threading
Working knowledge of client side technologies (HTML, CSS, JavaScript, DOM)
Experience with Subversion, Ant, Hudson, JIRA, and Linux Mathematics and/or
statistics Familiar with Scrum agile development process Job Benefits:

Full benefits package with competitive salary Exciting, fun, and
entrepreneurial work environment The opportunity to empower millions of U.S.
consumers to understand and manage their financial lives Free Friday Lunches
Free Time for Pet Projects We’re in downtown DC. We pay competitive rates and
have a damn good time. To apply or if you have any questions, just contact
Mitch at jobs@hellowallet.com.

------
rdamico
Crocodoc (YC W10) | San Francisco | Full time | <http://crocodoc.com>

## Opportunities ##

\- Director of Product

\- Director of Business Development

\- Full-Stack Engineer

\- Inside Sales Rep

Details below.

## About Crocodoc ##

Crocodoc powers HTML document viewing and collaboration for some of the
world's top consumer and business web applications including Dropbox,
LinkedIn, and Yammer. Our platform for Office and PDF files reaches tens of
millions of users, and our company is profitable and growing fast.

Crocodoc was started by 4 technical founders from MIT and is well funded by Y
Combinator, SV Angel, 500 Startups, and top angel investors from Silicon
Valley.

\---------------------------

## Director of Product ##

Do you love to launch products, close deals, work with developers, and do
whatever it takes to thrive in a startup or small organization? Crocodoc is
looking for a smart, entrepreneurial, technically-minded hustler to lead major
new initiatives targeting developers and SMB customers. This is a key
leadership role with enormous growth potential.

Many developers find Crocodoc by hunting through the source code of websites
like Dropbox that use our white-labeled viewer. That’s a lot of raw demand,
just waiting to be harnessed. If you have a technical background with a knack
for talking to customers and building great user experiences, this is a chance
to lead and 10x an entire product line at Crocodoc focused on our API and
developer tools.

Responsibilities:

\- Talk to prospective customers (developers and product managers)

\- Design a great self-service experience and scalable sales process

\- Optimize our pricing plans and product tiers

\- Develop our user acquisition strategy

\- Qualify leads, own our sales pipeline, and close lots of deals

TL;DR: you must be capable of growing our SMB product like crazy while wearing
many hats in the process.

Qualifications:

\- World-class ability to communicate with clients and develop customer
relationships

\- Experience with SaaS and/or B2B technology solutions

\- Basic technical experience (you’ve written a web app) required

\- Technical sales experience a big plus

\- Product and marketing experience are also a plus

This is a tremendous opportunity to own an entire product from soup to nuts.
If you think you'd be a great fit, please contact us at jobs@crocodoc.com or
visit <https://crocodoc.com/jobs/>.

\---------------------------

## Director of Business Development ##

Crocodoc’s next-generation HTML5 document collaboration platform reaches tens
of millions of users, and our business is profitable and growing fast. Our
customers include Dropbox, LinkedIn, and Yammer, and we're funded by investors
including YC, SV Angel, 500 Startups, and top angels from Silicon Valley.

At Crocodoc, we’re fortunate to interact regularly with some of Silicon
Valley’s most influential companies. We’re looking for someone with the
hustle, product sense, and BD experience to help close our next wave of
company-defining partnerships.

Responsibilities:

\- Starting, negotiating, and closing strategic partnership deals

\- Managing deal flow and our sales pipeline

\- Conducting outbound prospecting and inbound lead qualification

\- Working with the CEO to negotiate key deals

\- Identifying and developing new business opportunities

\- Providing feedback on the product roadmap based on existing/potential
customers

Qualifications:

\- Direct experience with SaaS and/or B2B technology products

\- Strong organizational skills and the ability to manage your own agenda
while working closely with others in a cross-functional role

\- A great product sense and a knack for customer development

\- Experience with technical products and/or a background in CS is a big plus

\- World-class ability to communicate with clients and develop relationships

If you've got what it takes to lead business development and build
relationships with top brands in Silicon Valley, we'd love to hear from you.
Warm introductions to our CEO, Ryan Damico, are strongly preferred. Otherwise
please contact jobs@crocodoc.com or visit <https://crocodoc.com/jobs/>.

\---------------------------

## Full-Stack Engineer ##

We're looking for a full-stack web engineer who can contribute to all aspects
of Crocodoc: front-end development, server-side improvements, ops and systems
tasks, and everything in between. Does your experience mostly fall into one or
two of those categories? Not a problem, as long as you're eager to get your
hands dirty outside of your comfort zone.

Since you'll be joining a small technical team, you'll take the lead on core
projects from day one and often work independently. We're nimble and push code
almost every day, but because our product reaches tens of millions of users,
everything must be bulletproof.

Skills and Qualifications:

\- Ability to embrace the energy and drive of a close-knit start-up team.

\- Self-starter with the creativity and initiative to brainstorm, propose, and
dive into implementing solutions.

\- Strong command of Python and up-to-date knowledge of its ecosystem. We love
Python and use it throughout our back-end.

\- Proficiency in JavaScript/HTML5/CSS3 and keen awareness of the state-of-
the-art in browser technology. Our HTML-based document viewer is the face of
Crocodoc, and we keep it polished.

\- Familiarity with distributed computing. We use Celery to coordinate dozens
of servers to process documents within a matter of seconds.

\- Comfortable working in (and improving) a Linux-based development and
deployment environment.

\- Understanding of cloud-based infrastructure and all the benefits and
drawbacks it provides. We're on Amazon AWS and dig its flexibility.

At Crocodoc, you'll be working with a savvy tech team that enjoys solving
tough problems and loves to learn and leverage new technologies when it makes
sense. If that sounds like your cup of tea, we'd love to hear from you. Please
contact us at jobs@crocodoc.com or visit <https://crocodoc.com/jobs/>.

\---------------------------

## Inside Sales Rep ##

Crocodoc is looking for a sales representative with a technical background who
has the hussle and know-how to close sales with engineers and product
managers. You’ll be responsible for managing our growing pipeline, qualifying
opportunities, and driving deals to closure. You’ll also have a unique
opportunity to improve our sales process and, down the line, grow our sales
organization.

Skills and Qualifications:

\- Experience selling SaaS products (API products and developer tools a big
plus)

\- Experience writing web apps

\- Ability to work well and build rapport with engineers and product managers

\- World-class ability to communicate with clients and develop customer
relationships

\- Ability to be a self-starter and embrace the energy and drive of a close-
knit start-up team

To apply for this opening, please email us at jobs@crocodoc.com!

~~~
eps
I upvoted you back to above zero, but you should probably try and keep your
posts shorter and link to your jobs page instead of copy-pasting it here.

------
learnstreet
LearnStreet (<http://www.learnstreet.com>) | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time and
Intern, Engineers & Designers

LearnStreet is an early-stage startup focused on changing the way people of
all backgrounds and skill levels learn how to code.

We are a small, passionate team of product craftsmen, hackers and designers
doing what we love—building a service that inspires users to tap into their
amazing potential. We believe putting the power of coding in more hands can
unleash a wave of creativity that makes the world a better place for all of
us.

The LearnStreet team is based in Palo Alto, California and backed by Khosla
Ventures.

Software Engineer (Full-Time, Intern)

We are looking for front-end and back-end engineers who care deeply about
using technology to make an impact in education, by making it easier for
people to learn programming and computer science on the web. We want people
who are ambitious and who will relish the challenge of building a product to
educate millions of people around the world.

Although we aren't looking for a precise background or skill set, here are
some traits we like: You like programming and building products. You’ve done
some side projects on your own initiative. You enjoy working hard, figuring
out what you need to do to get the job done, and then quickly learning what
you need to get it done. You enjoy the excitement of working at an early-stage
and ambitious Silicon Valley start-up.

Some of the technologies we use include Python (Flask), JavaScript, JQuery,
MongoDB, and Node.js.

UI/UX designer (Full-Time, Intern)

We are looking for user interface / experience designers to join our design
team. In this role, you will help create intuitive, usable and visually
appealing user interfaces for online programming education. As part of the
team, you will help define user models and interfaces for new and existing
LearnStreet products and features, develop storyboards and mockups to
communicate design ideas, assess the usability of new and existing products,
and make constructive suggestions for changes. Background in interaction
design is helpful. Experience with Photoshop is required, and experience with
HTML and CSS is preferred.

If interested, please email jobs@learnstreet.com with your resume and
portfolio (GitHub, Dribbble, etc.) if applicable.

For more information on LearnStreet, check out -

LearnStreet website: <http://www.learnstreet.com> TechCrunch:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/07/learnstreet-launches-
with-1...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/07/learnstreet-launches-with-1m-from-
vinod-khosla-to-teach-you-how-to-build-and-push-code/) GigaOm:
[http://gigaom.com/2012/11/07/khosla-backed-learnstreet-
takes...](http://gigaom.com/2012/11/07/khosla-backed-learnstreet-takes-on-
codecademy-with-learn-to-code-site/) WIRED:
[http://wiredinsider.tumblr.com/post/34100317516/learnstreet-...](http://wiredinsider.tumblr.com/post/34100317516/learnstreet-
the-addictive-new-way-to-learn-how-to-code)

------
rgoldglass
Your next opportunity is with us

Avid Life Media Inc. is a leading social entertainment company that operates
some of the most vibrant social networking and dating communities on the web.
We currently have online presence in over 20 countries located around the
world in a variety of languages, with aggressive plans to continue to expand
the businesses. To support our continued compound annual growth and global
expansion, we are looking for entrepreneurial, strategic and results oriented
team members.

PHP Developer

As a PHP developer, working on properties such as Ashley Madison, CougarLife,
Established Men, and ManCrunch you will be involved in all stages of
developing the product you are working on. You'll create new product ideas and
help guide the product roadmap, spec out what the next generation will look
like, and implement it yourself. Because of this, we look for individuals who
thrive in an environment where they will work creatively, take initiative and
deliver on commitments.

The Challenge

As developers at Avid Life Media, we deal with some of the most challenging
problems any of us have come across. The scale and speed of our growth force
us to experiment with techniques and technologies only the very biggest
websites ever need to use. Sometimes we find something other people have
pioneered, and adapt it to fit our sites. Other times we’re the pioneers,
inventing new solutions.

Here's what you'll do

-Contribute to product design and implementation discussions -Push the envelope on speed to implement projects from the idea phase to production -Test and iterate code before and after production release -Design, architect, implement, and QA new functionality

Here's what you'll need

-Experience with PHP -Strong JavaScript using JQuery -Good knowledge of SQL -Understanding of scalability, systems engineering, and algorithms -Sense of product and design -You know a lot of languages and you’re comfortable learning new ones quickly -You understand the importance of test/behaviour driven development -A general familiarity with Unix like operating systems (Linux, OS X, BSD) and a love for the power of the command line

It would be awesome if you had

-Experience with Ruby, Erlang, Objective-C -Experience with Sphinx, Lucene and/or Solr -Familiarity with Apache, Memcache, Nginx -Familiarity with Redis, Beanstalk -Knowledge of database scaling and common caching, sharding and partitioning approaches -BS or greater in an Engineering-related degree, Computer Science, Math, or Physics -Strong statistics/math skills (if you can’t measure it, you can’t understand it)

Qualified candidates should send a resume and cover letter to
hr@avidlifemedia.com. In the e-mail subject line please reference "Developer".

------
urgeio
BERLIN/THE FACTORY, BRAND NEW: Node.js + NoSQL Growth Hacker for High Traffic
Site (Fulltime)

Top 5 reasons why you should move to Berlin, right now:

1\. Absolutely lowest livings costs with highest quality of living. Stay in
gorgeous, perfectly renovated apartments in pre-WWII residential buildings
with high ceilings, right in the middle of the center and pay a fraction of
costs of any other capital (even cheaper than any Eastern European capital).
No need for a car—Berlin has one of the densest subway nets and wide streets
make biking fun.

2\. A vibrant and Europe's fastest growing ecosystem of smart people and tons
of networking events. A vast number of new software talents, founders,
software companies and VCs move to Berlin every day (Twitter, Google/Google
for Entrepreneurs, Soundcloud, Early Bird, Mozilla and many more).

3\. People here are open-minded, outgoing, mix well and international—no need
to learn one word German, everyone speaks English. Making new friends is a
matter of days. Visit tons of networking and startup events.

4\. Easy work permissions—Europeans do not need any and can work from day one
and the rest applies for the hassle-free Blue Card.

5\. Berlin's night life is unmatched, huge and changing every day (plus
ridiculously cheap). Berlin has got some of the most dazzling, naughty, and
original clubs on the face of the Earth.

Berlin is calling and getting the new tech hub of Europe. If you are
passionate about building great software, we’d love to talk with you. If you
don't live in Berlin yet, we could help to fix that.

APPLY NOW => <http://urge.io/jobs>

~~~
elros
I applied to your ad last month and failed to receive any acknowledgment. Is
that what one should expect when applying?

